# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2016



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 01:14)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 01:14)

2016 começa com uma noite fria, sigo neste momento com *5,4°C*
Faz hoje 1 ano em que a temperatura por estas bandas chegou a atingir os *-4°C.*
Vamos ver o que nos dá a frente de amanhã 
*Mais uma vez desejo um feliz ano novo, que traga muitas surpresas meteorológicas e claro muita saúde, paz e harmonia*


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2016 às 01:19)

Não terá sido a 7 de Janeiro, quando houve nevoeiros persistentes?  Por aqui tive mínima de -2,5ºC nesse dia e foi a mínima do ano.

Neste momento 10,2ºC com vento moderado de leste.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 01:29)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não terá sido a 7 de Janeiro, quando houve nevoeiros persistentes?  Por aqui tive mínima de -2,5ºC nesse dia e foi a mínima do ano.
> 
> Neste momento 10,2ºC com vento moderado de leste.


Não,  nesses dias só me lembro de a temperatura não ter passado dos 3°C, à 1 ano lembro-me de vir de Portalegre por volta das 2 da manha, enquanto que ai estavam 7°C e quando cheguei aqui a Arronches o carro chegou a marcar -4°C...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 08:21)

Chove bem não a esperava tão cedo muito menos com esta intensidade.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 08:28)

Foi rápido,  neste momento chuva fraca.


----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2016 às 09:02)

Bom dia!   Feliz Ano Novo 2016! 

Primeiro dia do ano começa com uma temperatura mínima de *+8,9ºC*.
Temperatura actual de *+12,3ºC*, vento fraco ou nulo, céu totalmente nublado e por vezes cai uma morrinha.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2016 às 10:23)

Boas,
Inicio de ano com chuva por aqui entre a fraca e moderada.
Bom ano a todos e que 2016 traga eventos meteorológicos interessantes


----------



## trepkos (1 Jan 2016 às 11:07)

Por lagos o vento sopra forte, mas ainda não chove.

Edit: afinal já chove e tem chovido bem.


----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2016 às 11:49)

Por aqui o vento tem aumentado de intensidade, já sopra por vezes moderado. 
Já ocorreram dois pequenos períodos de chuva fraca e a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar estando agora nos* +15,1ºC*.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Jan 2016 às 12:00)

Por Évora (centro), chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 12:42)

Chuva miudinha mas que cai com alguma intensidade... De vez em quando ha umas boas rajadas de vento.
*14,3°C*


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 13:26)

Chove bem


----------



## André Antas (1 Jan 2016 às 13:31)

Dia Invernoso...finalmente...que seja um bom prenúncio para 2016!Vai chovendo fraco a moderado...


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2016 às 13:47)

Por aqui vai chovendo puxada a vento, com nevoeiro á mistura


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 14:33)

Parou de chover, neste momento avista-se nevoeiro no topo da serra...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 15:22)

Chove novamente,  céu escuro, supostamente segundo o gfs a frente já era para ter passado aqui antes das 15h mas pelos vistos acho que ainda nem a Lisboa chegou...acredito mais na previsão do hirlam.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 15:33)

Chove torrencialmente água por todo o lado


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 15:35)

Acumulados ainda muito fracos até às 14:00 (Total é só de hoje).









joralentejano disse:


> Chove novamente,  céu escuro, supostamente segundo o gfs a frente já era para ter passado aqui antes das 15h mas pelos vistos acho que ainda nem a Lisboa chegou...acredito mais na previsão do hirlam.



A situação às 12h era mais complexa do que a prevista:


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 15:37)

Diluviooooo vento forte, que grande chuvada


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 15:46)

Já acalmou,  10 minutos de chuva torrencial, não estava à espera...


----------



## MikeCT (1 Jan 2016 às 15:55)

Em Faro (cidade) chuviscou mas não chegou para acumular. No Corotelo (S. Brás de Alportel) acumulou 5,2mm. A temperatura chegou aos 19º
Bom ano para todos


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Jan 2016 às 16:28)

Forte em Évora!!!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 16:29)

Céu negro para o lados de Portalegre,  pelo radar vem ai mais chuva...


----------



## trepkos (1 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

Por lagos parou a chuva, ficou o céu muito nublado e o vento.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 16:44)

Chuva forte!!!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 16:48)

Chove torrencialmente outra vez, desta vez ainda é mais...não se vê nada no horizonte...puxada a vento, até faz "fumo"água a correr por todo o lado


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 16:54)

A parte final foi a melhor, bela carga de água...é uma pena não ter pluviometro...
Estremoz na última hora teve *13,4mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2016 às 17:00)

Nas observações das 16h notava-se perfeitamente onde a frente já tinha passado:





Por aqui neste momento também já passou, com descida de temperatura (12,9ºC actuais), algumas rajadas de vento e uma boa carga de água também.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Jan 2016 às 17:20)

Em Évora já foi o suficiente para causar pequenas inundações nas estradas. As bermas da estrada parecem rios. Agora, tudo calmo.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 17:58)

Ainda não parou de chover, neste momento chove moderado, o vento intensificou-se e a temperatura vai descendo,  *10,7°C*


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2016 às 18:06)

Por aqui a intensificação do vento não é notória, mas a temperatura vai descendo rapidamente com 10,7ºC actuais e 6mm.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2016 às 18:12)

Aqui está uma grande ventania, de vez em quando ouve-se a assobiar e os candeeiros da rua abanam por todo o lado...chove fraco
*10,5°C*


----------



## frederico (1 Jan 2016 às 19:00)

Hoje houve alguma acumulação nas serras de Tavira, especialmente para os lados dos cerros da Conceição e da Alcaria do Cume.

A ribeira do Almargem está seca. Tendo em conta que resulta da união de ribeiros e ribeiras que vêm de zonas com mais de 700 mm de precipitação média anual poderemos ficar assim com uma noção da carência de chuvas que há nesta região.

No litoral pouco ou nada choveu e a estação de Tavira acumulou menos de 1 mm. Serviu para molhar estradas e terras.

O evento rendeu alguma coisa apenas na serra.


----------



## frederico (1 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

Quem diria... um valente aguaceiro... perto de 5 mm em Tavira, está a ser mais rijo na Conceição.
EDIT:

8,53 mm

Começou bem o ano. 

Estive a fazer contas e é o quinto ano abaixo da média na cidade de Tavira. Que 2016 traga muita chuva para o Algarve, Alentejo e Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Jan 2016 às 21:32)

Entretanto Apra tem exactamente 35mm no dia de Hoje. Pelas 18h00 registava apenas 9,4mm...Aqui por Loulé notei que choveu bem com períodos de chuva forte. Agora fiquei com algumas dúvidas em relação ao bom funcionamento do pluviómetro mas o certo é que tenho uma lago de água nas traseiras do prédio...
Os dados do* Corotelo* serão interessantes para corroborar estes valores.

Quanto ao dia de hoje foi passado maioritariamente por terras Monchiquenses e nem preciso falar muito quanto à precipitação.
Chuva orográfica Q.B e muita humidade que até apodrecia os ossos Há muito que não apanhava um dia assim até pensei que estivesse no Minho ou algo parecido. Ao descer até aos "Algarves" outro mundo mas ainda assim algo húmido e desconfortável principalmente ao fim da tarde com o vento a intensificar-se e a chuva a chegar.
De manhã ainda apanhei um forte aguaceiro entre as Ferreiras e Algoz que acumulou bem pois havia muita água na estrada.

Destaque também para a breve passagem por Odelouca. Está um bocado baixa mas ainda há muita água!
Vai ter de chover bem nos próximos tempos para colmatar o deficit. A água de Monchique por si só não chega. Penso que as piores zonas neste momento são o Caldeirão, Nordeste Algarvio e depois o interior Alentejano onde as chuvas verificadas são largamente insuficientes.


----------



## MikeCT (1 Jan 2016 às 21:37)

Faro (cidade) ficou-se pelos 2,6mm. No Corotelo tenho 15,3mm de acumulado.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Jan 2016 às 22:38)

MikeCT disse:


> Faro (cidade) ficou-se pelos 2,6mm. No Corotelo tenho 15,3mm de acumulado.



Pois Fonte de Apra teve um incrível salto a partir das 18h00, ou seja 25mm das 18h00 às 21h00. Ou são mesmo verdadeiros ou algo está errado...
Ainda assim dá para ver a grande discrepância entre barrocal e litoral!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (1 Jan 2016 às 22:41)

Hoje fiz a viagem Estremoz-Évora-Estremoz e apanhei sempre chuva. Foi uma boa rega para esta zona.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2016 às 00:19)

Caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 23h e eu nem me apercebi, só me apercebi quando fui á rua e reparei que os telhados estavam a pingar...
Neste momento céu muito nublado e *9,7ºC
___________________*
A máxima de ontem foi de *14,8ºC *e a mínima foi de* 5,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2016 às 03:32)

O acumulado do primeiro dia do ano ficou assim:






A escassez de estações do IPMA nesta região deixa muitas lacunas de verificação dos valores de outras redes.

Além de as próprias se debaterem com claras deficiências como se pode suspeitar nos casos de Viana do Alentejo e Elvas.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2016 às 13:32)

Boas,
Céu com períodos de muito nublado...
*13,3°C*


----------



## trovoadas (2 Jan 2016 às 19:02)

StormRic disse:


> O acumulado do primeiro dia do ano ficou assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os valores da "Fóia" também não me parecem muito correctos...Deixam muito a desejar pois eu estive lá no período das 13h às 15h. Acho que choveu bem mais do que isso...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2016 às 21:12)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de céu nublado e faz que chove. 

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC
actual: 15.9ºC

Que pasmaceira de Inverno.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

Boas,
Hoje como não choveu, aproveitei e fui até à barragem do Caia ver como estava, aqui ficam fotos:
O paredão, nota-se onde a água chega quando está cheia:




Algumas ilhas vão aparecendo:








a Água costuma chegar ás árvores, costuma ser uma ilha mas agora não é nada...




À beira da água até já apareceram algumas ruínas...




Bem, ainda tem muita água, está entre os 227m e 226m de profundidade, é muito mas não deixa de ser preocupante, está ao nível que estava no final do verão de 2012..O rio hoje já tem um bom caudal graças à chuva de ontem, mas ainda não é assim que isto volta a encher, precisa-se daqueles dias inteiros de chuva que já à muito que não se vê, estas frentes trazem muita chuva mas são de pouca duração, é raro o afluente que se vê a correr...
____________________________________
Hoje o céu ao longo do dia foi ficando cada vez mais nublado, a temperatura foi agradável, fui até Badajoz e a temperatura do carro variou entre 14ºC e 16ºC.
Máx: *13,8ºC*
Min: *6,5ºC*
Tatual: *7,4ºC*
*81% HR *


----------



## actioman (2 Jan 2016 às 22:22)

StormRic disse:


> A escassez de estações do IPMA nesta região deixa muitas lacunas de verificação dos valores de outras redes.
> 
> Além de as próprias se debaterem com claras deficiências como se pode suspeitar nos casos de Viana do Alentejo e Elvas.



Boas pessoal! Bom Ano 2016! 

Ora nem mais StormRic, vinha aqui precisamente dizer-vos que apesar de não ter como saber quantos milímetros de precipitação caíram ontem por Elvas, garantidamente apenas 0,8mm é que não foram! Não sei o que se passa com o pluviómetro, mas evidentemente não está a funcionar correctamente. Especialmente entre as 15h e as 16h choveu intensamente e corria água por todo lado.
Aliás já na passado 2ª feira dia 28 de Dezembro choveu bastante, entre as 18h30 e as 19h30, foi mesmo muita água a cair, com pequenas inundações em algumas zonas da cidade. Mas nesse dia até pensei que a localização da EMA do IPMA tivesse num ponto onde a precipitação não fosse tanta, mas ontem pude confirmar que não é assim, há problemas com o pluviómetro. A ver se os responsáveis se debruçam sobre o assunto!


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 02:10)

actioman disse:


> Boas pessoal! Bom Ano 2016!
> 
> Ora nem mais StormRic, vinha aqui precisamente dizer-vos que apesar de não ter como saber quantos milímetros de precipitação caíram ontem por Elvas, garantidamente apenas 0,8mm é que não foram! Não sei o que se passa com o pluviómetro, mas evidentemente não está a funcionar correctamente. Especialmente entre as 15h e as 16h choveu intensamente e corria água por todo lado.
> Aliás já na passado 2ª feira dia 28 de Dezembro choveu bastante, entre as 18h30 e as 19h30, foi mesmo muita água a cair, com pequenas inundações em algumas zonas da cidade. Mas nesse dia até pensei que a localização da EMA do IPMA tivesse num ponto onde a precipitação não fosse tanta, mas ontem pude confirmar que não é assim, há problemas com o pluviómetro. A ver se os responsáveis se debruçam sobre o assunto!



Quando se trata de entupimentos ainda se detecta pois as séries começam a apresentar valores pequenos e prolongando-se além dos períodos óbvios de precipitação, ou então com séries de extrema regularidade chamadas curvas de enchimento/esvaziamento, claramente impossíveis de corresponder a situações reais de precipitação.

Mas em alguns casos, como este de Elvas, não há outra possibilidade de verificar minimamente a credibilidade, a não ser por observadores locais ou por comparação com os ecos de radar ou estimativas derivadas destes ecos. Só que ultimamente mesmo os radares têm sido pouco úteis devido às falhas de Coruche e Loulé. A detecção das incongruências só pode então ser feita pelo trabalho inestimável dos membros locais do fórum.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 02:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Os valores da "Fóia" também não me parecem muito correctos...Deixam muito a desejar pois eu estive lá no período das 13h às 15h. Acho que choveu bem mais do que isso...



Concordo, obrigado pelo testemunho local da situação! Comecei a desconfiar da série que parecia ser daquelas devido a entupimento, mas por vezes as condições de nevoeiros nos cimos das serras produzem aquele padrão de pequenos valores. Assim já não tenho dúvidas. Apenas acho estranho que a Fóia entupa pois não me parece que haja folhas ou detritos vegetais pela zona para o provocarem, como é normal noutros locais. A continuação da série vai provavelmente confirmar.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 02:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Hoje como não choveu, aproveitei e fui até à barragem do Caia ver como estava, aqui ficam fotos:
> O paredão, nota-se onde a água chega quando está cheia:



 belas fotos! O enchimento não está mal, mas podia estar melhor. Esperemos que esta primeira quinzena do ano ajude, a seguir parece que os modelos apontam para a instalação do anticiclone sobre o norte da península, o que até é comum acontecer em Janeiro depois de um período chuvoso.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 02:32)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos! O enchimento não está mal, mas podia estar melhor. Esperemos que esta primeira quinzena do ano ajude, a seguir parece que os modelos apontam para a instalação do anticiclone sobre o norte da península, o que até é comum acontecer em Janeiro depois de um período chuvoso.


Obrigadosim é verdade que ainda está bem abastecida mas era mau já ser o 2° inverno em que não era abastecida,  isso sim é que preocupa, vamos ver o que este mês nos tem para dar, o gfs prevê mais de 60mm para aqui nos proximos 10 dias, o que é bom nesta região, só com a continuação é que tudo começa a correr e a barragem a encher, e talvez seja desta que o rio encha a sério de uma vez por todas...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 02:43)

Aqui a noite segue fresca com *7,8°C
86% HR *
Amanhã se tiver chuva fraca por aqui já é uma grande festa,  é só o que espero, é pena não varrer o território inteiro, bem se precisava.
*Vento nulo*


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2016 às 02:55)

Inspirado pelos gráficos publicados pelo NCEP, passo a elaborar gráficos com este aspecto, baseados nas Normais que existam e nos registos do IPMA.
O ano de 2015 em Faro e Beja teve este esclarecedor registo da evolução do acumulado, com dois momentos em Beja em que se pensava estar a seca cancelada mas seguidos de nova "recaída", terminando o ano com um défice grave.
Bastante mais grave está em Faro e muita sorte, azar para alguns locais, como Albufeira, ter ocorrido a execpcional precipitação do dia 1/Nov, ou o défice ainda seria pior, catastrófico mesmo.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o dia segue com nevoeiro e já caiu uma chuva muito fraca ao inicio da manhã.
Para hoje resta-nos esperar pelos "restos"


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 11:54)

Boas,
Por aqui hoje de manhã choveu fraco, tanta nuvem mas pouca chuva, agora é aguardar pelos restos e pronto, mais valia estar sol
Neste momento céu muito nublado.. 
*12,2°C*


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 13:24)

Por aqui tem estado a chover, os telhados pingam e as ruas correm,  menos mal


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2016 às 13:50)

Nevoeiro e chuviscos


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Pequenas nuvens convectivas estão a surgir:






É possível que estas nuvens tragam aguaceiros isolados fracos a moderados. Isto se conseguirem aguentar o tempo suficiente estando o ar acima muito seco.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Chuva miudinha que tem estado a cair com alguma intensidade


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 15:17)

Continua a cair certinha por aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 16:39)

Chuva miudinha mas que novamente cai com alguma intensidade e com algum vento à mistura, esta chuvinha até é boa para entrar nos solos ...
*14,1°C *estáveis 
*100% HR*


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2016 às 16:55)

á pouco choveu com mais intensidade, o ipma ás 16h acumulou 2,1mm


----------



## MikeCT (3 Jan 2016 às 17:29)

Em Faro (cidade) chuvinha miudinha  que deu para acumular 0,6mm.

Perto de Almancil onde me encontrava ainda choveu forte durante 10 min pelas 14h.

Fui dar a voltinha de Domingo à praia de Faro e testar a câmara do telemóvel que tira panorâmicas, fica o registo de 180º


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 19:36)

A chuva miudinha persiste, à pouco voltou a cair com intensidade.
Tempo bastante húmido, as paredes escorrem água por todo o lado.
Já a muito que não tinha uma temperatura tão elevada a esta hora...
*13,6°C
100% HR
Vento moderado*


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

Chove bem


----------



## PTG (3 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Por Portalegre dia de nevoeiro com chuva persistente. Tivemos uma máxima de 13,4°C, que é a temperatura actual e uma mínima de 9,8°C. A HR variou entre os 76% e os actuais 87%.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 21:49)

Bem, apesar de o dia ainda não ter acabado vou fazer o resumo...
Desde de manhã cedo que chove, com algumas pequenas interrupções, sempre chuva miudinha mas que de vez em quando caia com intensidade, dia sempre abafado devido à temperatura e humidade elevada...
*Máx:* *14,2ºC
Min: 7,8ºC*
Desde de manhã que a HR não baixa dos 100%, está tudo a escorrer, o chão dentro de casa até está escorregadio e até os espelhos estão embaciados, costuma-se dizer que isso é sinal de chuva e até começa a bater certo...
Continua a chuva miudinha, que vai caindo com alguma intensidade o acumulado deve estar nos *4/5mm*, parecendo que não esta chuva é muito boa para os solos 
*Tatual:* *13,9ºC *a subir 
*100% HR*
**
*Vento moderado de WNW *com rajadas fortes o que faz com que a chuva pareça "fumo"


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 22:16)

Chove bastante agora


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 22:46)

Tem estado a chover de forma mais intensa na última meia hora, quando fui à janela ver parecia ouvir o rio correr, quando leva mais corrente ouve-se, mas se calhar era imaginação, na serra pode ter estado a chover mais durante o dia devido à orografia, amanhã de manhã vou a Portalegre e vejo como estão as coisas...
A temperatura vai subindo  *14,2ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2016 às 23:56)

Vai chuviscando...
Como já não deve subir mais, a máxima de hoje ficou nos *14,4ºC *registada á pouco.
a chuva acalmou mas o vento está cada vez mais forte, rajadas de quase *50km/h *de certeza.
*Tatual: 14,3ºC
100% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 00:51)

Às 00:20 a chuva voltou a aumentar de intensidade e agora ainda vai chovendo com alguma intensidade,  o vento está a ficar bem forte...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2016 às 00:53)

Por aqui é mais notório o aumento do vento, com 54 km/h neste momento e média de 40 km/h. A chuva é constante mas fraca. 14,3ºC.


----------



## vamm (4 Jan 2016 às 09:59)

Bom dia e bom ano! 

Eu sei que estamos a dia 4, mas eu vou fazer um pequeno resumo dos últimos dias/primeiros dias do mês na minha zona.
Na Passagem de Ano começou a chuviscar à noite, mas à meia-noite foi possível assistir aos fogos e afins, embora estivesse um frio desgraçado!
No dia 1 choveu o dia todo, com muito vento e frio.
No dia 2 melhorou um pouco, mas nada de especial.
Ontem choveu o dia todo e esteve muito vento, principalmente a partir das 21h/22h.

Hoje, muito vento, alguns chuviscos fracos, frio, mas nada de especial a apontar.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 12:06)

Boas,
Estou por Portalegre,  agora não chove mas já choveu, no caminho para cá vi que os campos já estão alagados, os ribeiros já correm e o nível do caudal do rio subiu e agora corre bem, são boas notícias,  finalmente isto está a mudar...


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 12:41)

Os acumulados na região sul estão correlacionados com a altitude e a proximidade do litoral, mas não é geral:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 13:11)

O vento foi bastante forte durante a noite e neste momento ainda ha algumas rajadas fortes, acho que um aviso amarelo por causa do vento não fazia mal a ninguém mas pronto...o céu está a ficar mais carregado,  vem ai mais alguma chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2016 às 14:54)

Vento forte na ordem dos 60 a 70 km/h por aqui, está algo agreste lá fora  Agora não chove mas está nublado com 14 graus.
Desde de madrugada que se ouve o vento a uivar pelas janelas.


----------



## vamm (4 Jan 2016 às 16:06)

Bem, com cada rabanada de vento que parece que vai tudo pelos ares. 
Chuvisca de vez em quando, ora forte, ora fraco, mas tem estado muito nublado, embora agora seja possível ver uns rasgos de azul no céu (pena estar a trabalhar, caso contrário tirava ali uma foto gira ).


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 16:21)

A chuva já chegou e parece que vai persistir durante algum tempo muito vento também


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 18:11)

Já por Arronches,
Chove bastante com muito vento,  vamos ver se é hoje que o rio enche quando cheguei notava-se que o caudal estava mais alto que de manhã...


----------



## André Antas (4 Jan 2016 às 18:14)

Um fim de tarde invernoso...assim sim...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 18:44)

Chove torrencialmente  muita água a correr pelas ruas até faz "fumo".


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 18:53)

Impressionante o que choveu aqui...
Neste momento acalmou mais mas as ruas pareciam autênticos rios...
Chove moderado
Sinceramente acho mal o IPMA não lançar aviso de chuva nem de vento...já não digo de chuva mas pelo menos de vento, as vezes lançam avisos e não acontece nada do outro mundo, hoje que tem estado uma grande ventania e chover bem desde as 16h é que não lançam...


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 18:58)

A frente a entrar no Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo, com bons ecos:


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Impressionante o que choveu aqui...
> Neste momento acalmou mais mas as ruas pareciam autênticos rios...
> Chove moderado
> Sinceramente acho mal o IPMA não lançar aviso de chuva nem de vento...já não digo de chuva mas pelo menos de vento, as vezes lançam avisos e não acontece nada do outro mundo, hoje que tem estado uma grande ventania e chover bem desde as 16h é que não lançam...


Talvez o vento mais forte pareça que esteja a chover mais, mas até agora não houve qualquer motivo para aviso quer de chuva quer de vento embora ele esteja forte


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2016 às 19:10)

Boas,
Por aqui mais um dia de nevoeiro e chuva fraca a moderada com fortes rajadas de vento, ultima hora o ipma acumulou 3,4mm em Portalegre.
A parte mais ativa da frente deverá passar agora e depois o pós-frontal com a instalação do ar-frio.


----------



## André Antas (4 Jan 2016 às 19:12)

E agora chove forte...confirmo alguns "rios", também por Arraiolos


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 19:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Talvez o vento mais forte pareça que esteja a chover mais, mas até agora não houve qualquer motivo para aviso quer de chuva quer de vento embora ele esteja forte


Choveu muito mesmo, não estava à espera que chovesse assim tanto, apesar de ter sido pouco tempo foi o suficiente para fazer das ruas "rios"...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 19:19)

Neste momento chove fraco...
*12,5°C
100% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 20:06)

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 20:50)

Já parou de chover, agora já se começa a sentir o ar frio...
*Tatual:* *11,7ºC* ( mínima até agora)


----------



## vamm (4 Jan 2016 às 20:58)

Muito, muito vento. A chuva que até é fraca, torna-se insuportável quando andamos na rua a pé ou de carro. Há imensos lençóis de água e ramos no caminho. Sem dúvida que está uma noite impecável para estar em casa


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 20:58)

Frente muito persistente. O alentejo a ser bem varrido. Tinham saudades de uma frente que passasse pelo país todo? Ora aí está!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Jan 2016 às 20:59)

Bem precisa o meu rico Alentejo


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 21:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Frente muito persistente. O alentejo a ser bem varrido. Tinham saudades de uma frente que passasse pelo país todo? Ora aí está!


Muito necessária


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jan 2016 às 21:10)

A zona de Beja e a zona de Cuba as mais chuvosas até ao momento segundo o rain alarm


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 21:16)

Miguel96 disse:


> A zona de Beja e a zona de Cuba as mais chuvosas até ao momento segundo o rain alarm


São mesmo as zonas que mais necessitam de chuva. Muito interessante!


----------



## comentador (4 Jan 2016 às 21:23)

Boa Noite!

Sim, este Alentejo bem precisa de chuva!! Neste momento chove bastante em Alvalade do Sado.


----------



## actioman (4 Jan 2016 às 21:48)

Por Elvas também chuvinha da boa puxada a vento que sempre parece mais intensa evidentemente! 
E claro o vento a fazer-se sentir, mas sem ser nada alarmante. Aliás vendo as EMAs amadoras minimamente fiáveis aqui ao redor, a do SpiderVV e a do Redondo, as rajadas máximas não foram motivo para que qualquer aviso tivesse sido activo.
O pessoal por vezes esquece que existem uns critérios definidos para tal, para quem se esquece estão aqui!!

A temperatura a rondar agora os 13ºC (medida com o carro). A máxima terá rondado os 16ºC segundo a EMA do IPMA (que parece ter o pluviómetro de novo a funcionar).

Resumindo, um dia de Inverno normal. Mas com tanto tempo em "jejum" até parece mais do que no fundo é! Mas aqueles que já por aqui andam há uns anitos sabem como é o pessoal, entusiasma-se! 

Um pequeno video da "brisa" que hoje por aqui correu:



E venham muitos mais dias como este!

Abraço.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Jan 2016 às 21:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Frente muito persistente. O alentejo a ser bem varrido. Tinham saudades de uma frente que passasse pelo país todo? Ora aí está!




Desconfio que quando chegar a Faro, nem 2mm vai render...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 22:11)

MikeCT disse:


> Desconfio que quando chegar a Faro, nem 2mm vai render...


Vai bem carregada!


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2016 às 22:13)

Boas,
Fazendo o resumo de hoje contava com mais chuva, a chuva foi fraca quase todo o dia e só ao fim da tarde é que foi mais moderada, também com o nevoeiro instalado quase todo o dia.
Se amanhã poder vou até ao alto da serra, vai ser bonito


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2016 às 22:24)

MikeCT disse:


> Desconfio que quando chegar a Faro, nem 2mm vai render...



Também 2 mm, é o que prevê o ECM, já é bom.  É mais vento do que a chuva é o que temos. Estas frentes nem aquecem e nem arrefecem, gostamos é de dilúvios.


----------



## Happy (4 Jan 2016 às 22:26)

Em Portimão chove bem forte neste momento


----------



## MikeCT (4 Jan 2016 às 22:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vai bem carregada!



Está mesmo a passar uns km a norte..chuvisca fraco ..0,6mm


----------



## MikeCT (4 Jan 2016 às 22:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Também 2 mm, é o que prevê o ECM, já é bom.  É mais vento do que a chuva é o que temos. Estas frentes nem aquecem e nem arrefecem, gostamos é de dilúvios.



Sim prefiro diluvio aos ventos fortes!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 22:53)

MikeCT disse:


> Está mesmo a passar uns km a norte..chuvisca fraco ..0,6mm


Já passou a primeira frente. Falta a outra!  Nunca se sabe!


----------



## MikeCT (4 Jan 2016 às 23:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já passou a primeira frente. Falta a outra!  Nunca se sabe!


 
0,4mm na ultima madrugada, 1,0 mm nesta frente, se a próxima render 0,6mm chegamos aos 2mm


----------



## frederico (4 Jan 2016 às 23:12)

As frentes com esta dinâmica que vêm de Noroeste chegam fraquíssimas ao Algarve e depois de atravessarem o Caldeirão nem se fala, deixam 1 ou 2 mm no litoral...

No Outono de 2009 houve muitas frentes destas, o Norte de Portugal tinha chuva acima da média mas no Algarve havia uma seca grave. 

Os dias anteriores foram mais interessantes e deixaram mais de 20 mm na serra e perto disso no litoral sotavento. Antes do dia 1 o rio Seco de Castro Marim e o ribeiro do Álamo entre Altura e Cacela não corriam e ontem já estavam a correr. 

Fazia falta um Inverno como o de 2010 ou o de 20111, com o jet a descer para a nossa latitude e as depressões com os centros à latitude de Lisboa, ou com instabilidade forte a sudoeste do cabo de São Vicente. O Algarve precisa de pelo menos 300 a 350 mm no litoral e de 350 a 500 nas serras para ter o ano hidrológico na média...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2016 às 23:24)

Às 22h Beja acumulou 15,1 mm (https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/).
Fóia com 9,1 mm e Odemira com 7,1 mm logo a seguir.
Zambujeira com 5,0 mm e Aljezur com 4,9 mm.
Portimão-aeródromo acumulou 2,6 mm.
A zona central do Alentejo parece que teve boa chuva...

Beja nas últimas 4 h: *1,5mm*, *2,5 mm*, *8,2 mm* e *15,1 mm*.


----------



## vamm (4 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

Bom, neste momento não há vento, não há chuva, mas há frio.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2016 às 23:28)

Céu pouco nublado, a temperatura vai descendo, *9,1ºC 
96% HR
vento nulo*


----------



## frederico (4 Jan 2016 às 23:29)

Chuva bem rija entre a Conceição e Cacela. 

A estação de Tavira está nos 2.6 mm mas aqui caíram mais de 5 mm. 

Bela chuvada, pena não ter aqui uma estação.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Jan 2016 às 23:30)

Agora a chover mais forte em Faro (cidade) 3,4mm acumulados para já. O vento acalmou depois de ter andado o dia todo pelos 40 km/h


----------



## chispe (4 Jan 2016 às 23:30)

Neste momento em Faro chove imenso alguém diga aí os mm


----------



## frederico (4 Jan 2016 às 23:39)

Esta frente até deixou mais que a média...

Tavira vai agora com perto de 6 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 23:40)

MikeCT disse:


> Agora a chover mais forte em Faro (cidade) 3,4mm acumulados para já. O vento acalmou depois de ter andado o dia todo pelos 40 km/h


Não disse? 
Parece vir mais alguma chuva pela madrugada a dentro.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Jan 2016 às 23:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não disse?
> Parece vir mais alguma chuva pela madrugada a dentro.



E é toda bem vinda 

5,2mm acumulados para já


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 23:45)

chispe disse:


> Neste momento em Faro chove imenso alguém diga aí os mm


http://www.wunderground.com/persona...DIS5#history/tdata/s20160104/e20160104/mdaily
Esta estação acumulou 2mm em 6 minutos!! Nada mau!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2016 às 00:10)

Recordem bem o dia de ontem/hoje porque aparecer uma frente tão generosa é muito raro.
Esta estação em Albufeira já acumulou 13,97 mm.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALBUFEI4


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2016 às 03:12)

"Crash" de temperatura em Marvão à entrada do ar frio em altitude, aos 825m.





Com 5,1ºC neste momento, lá.


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 07:14)

Céu parcialmente limpo, estão a chegar algumas nuvens de NO, com 10ºC, não há praticamente vento nenhum, por isso está muito calmo.


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 09:32)

Alguns aguaceiros dispersos, nada de especial, o céu continua muito nublado e aqui perto do mar há muito vento ainda.

8h50, pouco depois do Cercal, em direcção a Milfontes, antes de descer a Serra (reparem na poça de água "gigante" que está aí). Ontem pelas 19h, nesta zona, havia nevoeiro e chovia bem!








Edit 9h35: Aguaceiro fraco a passar por aqui agora, ficou de noite de um momento para o outro!


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2016 às 10:45)

Acumulados horários e total das 61 horas do evento (desde o início no norte no dia 2 às 20h):






Resumo do mês até hoje às 9:00





Destaque para a intensidade com que a frente atingiu Beja, registando o maior acumulado horário do evento em todo o território, a par de Penhas Douradas.
Também destaque para Portalegre, Estremoz, Évora e Zambujeira pela persistência e acumulado total, além de Fóia que recebe o maior acumulado da região Sul.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2016 às 11:28)

Estremoz: períodos de céu muito nublado e ocorrência de aguaceiros. Temperatura a oscilar entre os 6,0 ºC e os 9,0 ºC


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

Céu muito negro a chegar de NO, muito vento e volta a chover.
A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha, V. N. de Milfontes


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

Aguaceiro que atirou a temperatura para os 6,4 graus atuais.


----------



## André Antas (5 Jan 2016 às 12:55)

Manhã de aguaceiros moderados, que continuam...dia com a maior "sensação de frio", dos últimos meses...


----------



## actioman (5 Jan 2016 às 12:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> "Crash" de temperatura em Marvão à entrada do ar frio em altitude, aos 825m.
> 
> Com 5,1ºC neste momento, lá.



Em Marvão neste momento também está agreste com 2,8ºC e um aguaceiro a ocorrer. Tá quase... 

Por cá dia com ambiente frescote, essencialmente pelo vento que nos dá uma sensação térmica mais desconfortável. Apenas alguns chuviscos e olhando ao radar, vamos apanhar de raspão qualquer coisas dentro de alguns minutos. Tem estado a passar tudo ao lado ou nem chega cá...


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 13:28)

Os aguaceiros continuam, por vezes fortes, outros fracos, mas sempre acompanhados de grandes rajadas de vento.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2016 às 14:08)

Disseram- me que caiu água neve na serra de são Mamede? Será verdade? 
Estou em Portalegre e está bastante frio e chove.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Disseram- me que caiu água neve na serra de são Mamede? Será verdade?
> Estou em Portalegre e está bastante frio



não me admirava nada, se em Marvão estão 3.5ºC, lá no topo de São Mamede ainda mais frio estará portanto uns flocos não é de descartar


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

Monchique é que não papa nada de neve, pois não?


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2016 às 14:13)

david 6 disse:


> não me admirava nada, se em Marvão estão 3.5ºC, lá no topo de São Mamede ainda mais frio estará portanto uns flocos não é de descartar


Sim, acredito que sim, também ouvi pessoas a dizerem que aqui na cidade tinha caído neve derretida,  mas  não deve ser verdade, eu pelo menos não me apercebi.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2016 às 14:55)

vamm disse:


> Monchique é que não papa nada de neve, pois não?



Foia estão 6ºC, portanto não


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 16:22)

david 6 disse:


> Foia estão 6ºC, portanto não


Já estiveram 5,5ºC. 

Desde as 14h30 que não chove nada. Só vento, muitas nuvens a passar e frio. Sim, ficou muito frio há 1h e pouco


----------



## frederico (5 Jan 2016 às 17:36)

Caíram alguns aguaceiros fortes na serra e a leste de Tavira até meio da tarde. 

Agora céu limpo e «torres de trovoada» a nordeste, para lá da serranias de El Almendro. 

Os acumulados das estações de Tavira ou de VRSA não reflectem o que choveu na região. Há certamente zonas onde caíram mais de 30 mm nos eventos desde dia 1.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

Boas,
Estive na serra de São Mamede e não vi neve, pelo menos acumulada estive lá por volta das 17h15 depois de ter passado o ultimo aguaceiro deviam estar uns 2ºc por aí estava bastante desconfortável com o vento.
Se vier algum aguaceiro ainda hoje pode ser que neve


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2016 às 18:54)

frederico disse:


> Agora céu limpo e «torres de trovoada» a nordeste, para lá da serranias de El Almendro.



Pelas 17h30 vi algumas torres, mas como já estavam num tom rosa esbatido não se conseguia ver nas fotos do telemóvel. Ficava a Este daqui, por isso devem ser as mesmas.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2016 às 18:56)

Boas,
Sigo neste momento com *4,7ºC*

A EMA de Portalegre do IPMA ás 18h tinha *3,7ºC*
Lá no alto da serra já deve estar nos 0ºC ou até mesmo menos, se vier um aguaceiro vai nevar de certeza...


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2016 às 19:11)

Apra ontem acumulou 34,7mm...não posso confirmar se efetivamente choveu bem na zona mas nos dias que estive em Loulé desde do Natal até dia 3 deste mês posso dizer que tem chovido bastante nessa região do barrocal. De resto já se nota alguma água a correr em alguns cursos de água e o verde a progredir. Já se vê musgo em alguns locais!


----------



## MikeCT (5 Jan 2016 às 22:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Apra ontem acumulou 34,7mm...não posso confirmar se efetivamente choveu bem na zona mas nos dias que estive em Loulé desde do Natal até dia 3 deste mês posso dizer que tem chovido bastante nessa região do barrocal. De resto já se nota alguma água a correr em alguns cursos de água e o verde a progredir. Já se vê musgo em alguns locais!



Parece-me um bocado,  Faro acumulou 7,8mm ontem e o Corotelo acumulou 11,7mm


----------



## PTG (5 Jan 2016 às 22:41)

Por aqui uma máxima de 10,1°C e mínima de 5,9°C. A HR variou entre os 85% e os 77%.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2016 às 22:58)

Boas,
A mínima ficou-se nos *3,9°C *registada entre as 20h e as 21h.
A temperatura voltou a subir e à quase duas horas que está estagnada nos *4,7°C*
*97% HR*
*Vento fraco *


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2016 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, chegou o briol.  Ontem, antes da meia-noite caiu uma valente carga de água, que rendeu ainda uns 9 mm. Ontem, o acumulado foi de 11 mm e hoje o acumulado foi de 2 mm, com 2 aguaceiros por volta das 14h30m.

Neste momento, sigo com 8.5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2016 às 01:06)

5,2ºC por aqui com algum nevoeiro no horizonte.


----------



## vamm (6 Jan 2016 às 07:19)

Frio, frio, frio! 
Bom dia. Céu parcialmente nublado e bem mais frio do que nos últimos dias.


----------



## vamm (6 Jan 2016 às 09:36)

Como sempre os _media_ não sabem que tempo é que faz no deserto (Baixo Alentejo), por isso dizem que não chove, que estará nublado e bem melhor do que no Norte. Adoro quando o tempo lhes diz _estás enganado!_ e depois nos dá pequenos aguaceiros que nos deixam assistir a esta beleza natural!
Pouco depois de Colos, no cruzamento para Bicos, encontrei-me com este belo arco-íris, completo e com cores super vivas, que depois se tornou num duplo e já não consegui captar.
(A foto já está mexida, pois tirei-a do meu instagram, na original tinha umas cores amareladas que eu não gosto nada)







Hoje aqui na Ribeira da Azenha está mesmo frio, 13ºC a esta hora, o céu completamente encoberto e o sol nem passa as nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2016 às 12:45)

vamm disse:


> Pouco depois de Colos, no cruzamento para Bicos, encontrei-me com este belo arco-íris, completo e com cores super vivas



 que lindo! Bem apanhado.

Os aguaceiros na região sul concentraram-se ontem no início e meio da tarde, quase parecia uma nova frente:






O mês tem já acumulados em geral equivalentes a metade dos totais de Dezembro, o Algarve menos favorecido:


----------



## vamm (6 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

Não sei que frio é este  já chegou o inverno?
Por aqui estão 15ºC, o céu está mais negro e bem embrulhado, mas a sensação é horrível.

Edit 14h18: começou a chover fraco agora
Edit 14h24: agora é de fraco a moderado, com boas rajadas de vento e já percebi porquê


----------



## vamm (6 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

A temperatura está a descer bem, já estão 13,5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2016 às 18:41)

Boa Noite,
Dia de aguaceiros fracos e frio...
*Máx:* *12,4ºC*
*Min:* *3,2ºC*
De vez em quando chuvisca...
*Tatual: 9,8ºC
94% HR
Vento moderado *


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2016 às 19:46)

Grande ventania por aqui...chove fraco
A temperatura está a subir, *10,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

Chove com mais intensidade, destaque para o vento que está bastante forte, quando está de WNW principalmente  a minha rua é um autêntico "corredor" de vento, os candeeiros abanam por todo o lado e assobia bem na janela.


----------



## PTG (6 Jan 2016 às 22:37)

Até este momento uma máxima de 10,5°C e mínima de 5,5°C. A HR variou entre os 89% e os 82%.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2016 às 02:44)

Chuvisco... na horizontal.  Vento moderado a forte com algumas rajadas, e 12,2ºC.


----------



## vamm (7 Jan 2016 às 07:32)

Já chove por aqui, variando entre fraco e moderado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2016 às 08:52)

Bom dia.

Por Portalegre, às 8h, nevoeiro na parte alta da cidade, 13ºC no termómetro do carro, chuvinha miúda, vento nulo e uma humidade palpável. Nem parece que há 3 semanas estiveram manhãs com 15/17ºC de mínima.
Todo o caminho até Arronches foi debaixo de chuva e por aqui continuação de bom tempo  A temperatura não é muito diferente de Portalegre, pelo que deve rondar os 12/13ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2016 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
Neste momento por Portalegre com nevoeiro na parte alta da cidade e chuvinha "molha parvos" que irrita qualquer pessoa...quando sai de Arronches hoje de manha chuviscava e havia algum vento, todo o caminho para Portalegre sempre a chover fraco.
Houve muito vento de noite...


----------



## vamm (7 Jan 2016 às 10:28)

Nota-se que há mesmo muita humidade a entrar. A chuva era miudinha e pesistente até ao Cercal, na Serra apanhei "nevoeiro", porque a humidade esbarrava contra ela, não chovia aqui na Ribeira da Azenha, mas agora já chove de moderado a fraco. Estão uns gélidos 15ºC


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2016 às 15:17)

chuviscos em Faro.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

Boas tarde,
Hoje uma fotocópia do dia de ontem chuva fraca/ chuvisco e nevoeiro .
Tirei esta foto na 3ª feira na zona industrial de Portalegre:


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2016 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuviscos. Que nem acumulou nada, por aqui.

Trovoadas, qual foi o acumulado de hoje em Fonte de Apra?

Um contraste bastante interessante e chuva particularmente orográfica, a seguir a Estói em direcção a São Brás chovia uma chuva miudinha mas caía bem, em São Brás durante o tempo que eu tive lá esta tarde choveu sempre, em direcção a Santa Catarina sempre a chover, mas em Santa Catarina, o céu tinha algumas abertas, em direcção a Olhão choveu até Moncarapacho e via-se bem a chuva a cair no Cerro de São Miguel, dali para baixo pouco tinha chovido e a estrada apresentava-se quase seca.

Hoje, regressou as temperaturas amenas.

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC
atual: 15.7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2016 às 23:01)

Boas,
Dia de chuva fraca e chuviscos..apesar de ter sido o dia quase todo a chover o acumulado deve estar em *1/2mm.
Max: 13,8°C
Min: 11,4°C
*
Por agora segue uma noite algo amena devido à temperatura e humidade elevada...de vez em quando chove fraco
*Tatual:12,5°C*
*99% HR *
*Vento fraco *


----------



## vamm (8 Jan 2016 às 10:51)

Bom dia 

Bastante idêntico a ontem: nublado, muita humidade no ar (chega ali à Serra, esbarra criando nevoeiro e sobe, fazendo chover no Cercal ou pouco depois.
Hoje está mais vento aqui na costa, também já caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas nada de novo.


----------



## vamm (8 Jan 2016 às 11:38)

Chove a potes pequeninos tocados a vento


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 13:54)

vamm disse:


> Chove a potes pequeninos



 essa é nova!


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2016 às 14:08)

vamm disse:


> Chove a potes pequeninos tocados a vento



Inflação nos potes??? 

Por aqui, um dia ideal para recuperar os aquíferos, pois não tem parado de chover. Há pouco estavam uns 14º/15ºC por Arronches, com chuva constante (típica das superfícies frontais quentes) e algum vento.


----------



## vamm (8 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

StormRic disse:


> essa é nova!





Dias Miguel disse:


> Inflação nos potes???
> 
> Por aqui, um dia ideal para recuperar os aquíferos, pois não tem parado de chover. Há pouco estavam uns 14º/15ºC por Arronches, com chuva constante (típica das superfícies frontais quentes) e algum vento.



 quando chove muito, mas a chuva é miudinha, pode-se dizer que são _potes pequeninos_ ou não? 
Mas verdade seja dita, tem chovido bem e daquela chuvinha que nós até gostamos, tirando o vento.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2016 às 14:41)

Tem chovido bem, quase que não tem parado, ambas as ribeiras têm o caudal alto e continua a subir, praticamente todos os ribeiros já correm e os campos já estão alagados.
Agora estou por Portalegre e já esteve a chover com alguma intensidade mas agora não chove.


----------



## MikeCT (8 Jan 2016 às 14:44)

Em Faro (cidade) ainda não choveu nada mas tem feito vento a manhã toda.. Apesar dos 17º está bom para estar em casa


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2016 às 17:27)

Boas,
Chuva fraca/chuvisco de manhã, agora da parte da tarde a chuva tem aumentado de intensidade, deve ser um final de tarde/noite bem regados


----------



## Smota (8 Jan 2016 às 17:44)

No Crato começou a chover bem.  Bom fim de semana!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 18:11)

Linha de forte instabilidade com ecos amarelos a percorrer todo o Alentejo...


----------



## André Antas (8 Jan 2016 às 18:34)

Chuva bastante forte por Arraiolos...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2016 às 18:51)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento, o costume da rua inundada a repetir se... 12,2ºC, vento fraco. A luz também deu sinal, mas não ouvi qualquer descarga.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2016 às 18:52)

Boas, 
Já por Arronches...
Já chove fraco a moderado, a frente está a chegar e o rio já leva uma mini cheia,  vamos lá ver o avanço disto...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2016 às 18:55)

Se chegar aí com esta intensidade então o rio vai levar imensa água de certeza. Pelo radar é para continuar por aqui, fiquei sem dados na estação mas acumulei cerca de 4mm em cerca de 2 a 3 minutos. Está um bocado agreste...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

Chuva forte!!
@SpiderVV se isto for para continuar as duas ribeiras vao subir depressa...já iam com grande caudal ao regresso para a Arronches, vamos ver


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2016 às 19:02)

á pouco também fique sem luz quando chovia mais, vai chovendo bem


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2016 às 19:04)

Agora sim chove torrencialmente  à pouco pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago mas deve ter sido só impressão minha.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2016 às 19:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Agora sim chove torrencialmente  à pouco pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago mas deve ter sido só impressão minha.


Talvez não tenha sido, por aqui há pouco a luz piscou e tudo, e mandou a iluminação pública abaixo. A frente tem alguma convecção espalhada, portanto é possível. Por aqui continua a chuva, mas não tão intensa.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2016 às 19:14)

Uma trovoada é que era há meses que não há uma trovoada de jeito por aqui


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2016 às 19:31)

Continua a chover com intensidade,  bem, acho que o rio já tem uma cheia garantida, pena ser de noite...não dá para fotos, amanhã durante o dia já estará mais baixo.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

11mm na última hora na EMA de Portalegre, 16mm nas últimas 2h.


----------



## frederico (8 Jan 2016 às 20:13)

A frente vai começar a entrar no Algarve, estou a acompanhar pelo radar.

10 mm seria o ideal...

Houve alguns aguaceiros dispersos pelo sotavento que deixaram 1 a 2 mm em alguns locais durante a tarde.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2016 às 20:27)

joralentejano disse:


> pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago mas deve ter sido só impressão minha.



Pode ter sido mesmo uma descarga, aqui na zona de Lisboa também houve várias e nada estava previsto.

Acumulados das últimas 58 horas (desde que entrou a frente quente no dia 6):







E o resumo do mês:





Apenas o Algarve e algumas zonas do Baixo Alentejo com acumulados escassos em comparação.
Portalegre terá atingido já os 100mm até ao fim do dia.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jan 2016 às 20:56)

Vai chovendo moderado. Nevoeiro


----------



## Prof BioGeo (8 Jan 2016 às 21:16)

Por aqui (Moura) vai chovendo também de forma moderada! Muita água a escorrer pelas ruas!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2016 às 21:16)

Não pára de chover, apesar de ser de noite com as luzes da ponte vê-se que o rio está bem cheio e continua a subir, ao longe também se ouvia o barulho...finalmente encheu...o acumulado deve estar já não casa dos 20mm


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2016 às 21:23)

Vai chovendo por aqui.. mas nada de mais...


----------



## AMFC (8 Jan 2016 às 21:40)

Em Sagres caiu uma valente carga durante 15-20 minutos cerca das 20.30. Agora chove fraco.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2016 às 21:50)

Sofia Mota disse:


> No Crato começou a chover bem.  Bom fim de semana!!!



Bem-vinda ao MeteoPT!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2016 às 22:24)

MikeCT disse:


> Parece-me um bocado,  Faro acumulou 7,8mm ontem e o Corotelo acumulou 11,7mm



Também acho elevado principalmente em comparação com o Corotelo ou outras estações do Sul. Certo é que não temos estações suficientes na zona no entanto o Corotelo está relativamente próximo de Fonte de Apra. Também me parece que estes dados estão um pouco inflacionados, por exemplo, este mês e até ao presente tem cerca de 90mm acumulados. Pena não ter os dados de Loulé para poder fazer uma análise


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2016 às 23:10)

Aguaceiro bastante forte entre as 22:30h e as 23h...agora parou.


----------



## MikeCT (8 Jan 2016 às 23:13)

Em Faro (cidade) começou a chover pelas 22:25 e acumulou para já 3,6 mm


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2016 às 00:04)

Mais um aguaceiro forte 
*12,1°C
100% HR*


----------



## Smota (9 Jan 2016 às 01:14)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vinda ao MeteoPT!


Obrigado!


----------



## MikeCT (9 Jan 2016 às 09:05)

Bem a passagem da frente ontem à noite ainda rendeu 7,0 mm, já não foi mau


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2016 às 13:10)

Apesar da manhã ter começado com céu limpo, neste momento chove...
*11,1°C*


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2016 às 13:14)

Chuva forte! Não esperava tanto...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2016 às 18:13)

Boas,
Hoje apesar da chuva fui ver como estavam as coisas e tirei algumas fotos:
A serra tapada como é habitual nestes dias...





Finalmente as árvores já não têm folhas, e também se vê a ribeira aqui...




A ribeira de Arronches estava assim, nota-se que ontem à noite tinha enchido bem mas hoje o caudal já estava mais baixo, como é óbvio...




Aqui, é onde as duas ribeiras se juntam, quando ha cheias a sério,  este sitio é perigoso, ninguém se chega às grades da ponte...




É esta a ponte...









A pedra que ali está no meio, normalmente quando ha cheias fica tapada...




O por do sol de hoje:








O dia foi de alguns aguaceiros,  houve poucos mas fortes,  entre as 16h e as 16:30h caiu uma bela chuvada...
Max: *12,7°C*
Min: *7,8°C*

Neste momento sigo com *11,2°C*


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2016 às 18:59)

23mm em Apra ontem. Pelas contas a frente de ontem rendeu 17mm . Antes da frente a estação já tinha acumulados 6mm em vários aguaceiros ao longo do dia. Nada indica que esta estação esteja a trabalhar mal em termos de registos de precipitação...

Hoje a estação leva 4 mm acumulados principalmente durante a madrugada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

@trovoadas, sabes dizer-me qual foi a precipitação na 5ªfeira?


----------



## MikeCT (9 Jan 2016 às 19:28)

No Corotelo tinha 12,3 mm de ontem, Faro (cidade) ficou pelos 7,0 mm
Na foto da WS do Corotelo que tirei hoje vê-se os painéis ao fundo.@ trovoadas - é onde está a estação»?


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2016 às 19:35)

Boa


algarvio1980 disse:


> @trovoadas, sabes dizer-me qual foi a precipitação na 5ªfeira?


Boas Algarvio!

Quinta 07 acumulou 1,2mm. Estive a ver os dados das estações da Drapalg, nomeadamente Messines e Alte e fiz comparações com os últimos episódios pluviosos inclusive Dezembro. Os valores de Apra estão muito altos em relação aos demais.

Por exemplo dia 28 Alte acumulou 15mm e Apra cerca de 40mm... no entanto a frente foi muito activa a partir de Albufeira e nesta zona. Estive presente nesse dia e choveu intensamente em Loulé. Para além disso a estação já tinha acumulados de alguns períodos de chuva da madrugada e manhã que parece que só afectou esta zona central.

P.S: Incrível os dados de Alte de Novembro! 180mm em cerca de 2 dias sendo que no dia 1 de Novembro acumulou *150mm*!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2016 às 19:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Boa
> 
> Boas Algarvio!
> 
> ...



Na 5ªfeira fiquei com a sensação que choveu bem mais que isso, nessa zona, mas pode ter sido também mais impressão óptica devido ao vento embora a chuva tenha sido sempre em forma de chuviscos/chuva fraca.  Normalmente, Loulé é conhecido como o penico do Algarve. Não acho os valores de Apra assim tão estranhos. Com tanta humidade no ar, qualquer nuvem deita água no penico.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2016 às 20:20)

Neste momento está a chuviscar, parece vir um aguaceiro forte na minha direção, vamos ver...o vento está a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2016 às 21:00)

Que loucura , que quantidade de água que cai, não consigo explicar..isto é mau, os campos estão saturadissimos


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2016 às 21:04)

Impressionante carga de água que cai aqui, nunca tinha visto chover desta maneira...em menos de 5 minutos de certeza que mais de 5 mm caíram, e não estou a exagerar...os ribeiros já devem estar todos a transbordar


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

Já parou, se isto continuasse nem quero pensar os problemas que isto ia dar, nunca tinha visto nada assim...mais de 10mm de certeza, impressionante...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2016 às 21:15)

O IPMA já atualizou a previsão para amanhã e continua com a raríssima seta preta de vento muito forte para aqui, curioso. O vento previsto não é nada que não se tenha visto noutros eventos, portanto deverá ser algum erro, talvez.

Por aqui, em contraste, não choveu recentemente.  Mas sigo com 2,8mm acumulados, vento moderado e  11,9ºC com humidade em descida.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

MikeCT disse:


> No Corotelo tinha 12,3 mm de ontem, Faro (cidade) ficou pelos 7,0 mm
> Na foto da WS do Corotelo que tirei hoje vê-se os painéis ao fundo.@ trovoadas - é onde está a estação»?



Já sei onde é o sítio. É mesmo mto perto!  Certamente não haverá grandes diferenças de pluviosidade entre estes 2 locais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2016 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a manhã que deu para o sol espreitar. Até 2ª feira, pode cair mais umas pinguinhas e não mais que isso. Depois fecha-se a torneira, também ela nunca chegou a abrir-se por aqui.  Janeiro, por este andar nem lá perto da média chega no litoral. Ontem, acumulou 4 mm e levo 19 mm este mês.  Deve andar à volta de 25/30 mm o acumulado mensal no final de segunda.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2016 às 21:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na 5ªfeira fiquei com a sensação que choveu bem mais que isso, nessa zona, mas pode ter sido também mais impressão óptica devido ao vento embora a chuva tenha sido sempre em forma de chuviscos/chuva fraca.  Normalmente, Loulé é conhecido como o penico do Algarve. Não acho os valores de Apra assim tão estranhos. Com tanta humidade no ar, qualquer nuvem deita água no penico.



Pois foi essa a sensação que tive enquanto estive por lá desde dia 25. Há muito que não via qualquer nuvem que passasse a descarregar e bem ! É uma zona com características próprias sem dúvida!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Jan 2016 às 21:43)

Chove agora fraco fraquinho em Évora.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2016 às 21:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a manhã que deu para o sol espreitar. Até 2ª feira, pode cair mais umas pinguinhas e não mais que isso. Depois fecha-se a torneira, também ela nunca chegou a abrir-se por aqui.  Janeiro, por este andar nem lá perto da média chega no litoral. Ontem, acumulou 4 mm e levo 19 mm este mês.  Deve andar à volta de 25/30 mm o acumulado mensal no final de segunda.



Os meses mais importantes começam a passar e não se vê chuva na medida que precisamos isso  é um facto! Os últimos dias fizeram com que as ribeiras tomassem alguma água mas é sol de pouca dura se tudo voltar a bloquear. Temos de ter meses acima da média não há hipótese! Este mês, Fevereiro, Março e Abril têm de ser pelo menos 2 acima da média e os outros na média.


----------



## PTG (9 Jan 2016 às 23:12)

Hoje uma máxima de 11,9°C e mínima de 7,9°C. A HR variou entre os 83% e os 90%.
Neste momento estão 11,0°C.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2016 às 00:54)

Depois daquele aguaceiro torrencial nunca mais choveu, muita água que caiu em poucos minutos, nunca tinha visto nada assim, nem se consegue explicar, só mesmo quem vê é que sabe, ainda tentei fazer vídeo mas com o telemóvel não saia nada de jeito e além disso a água era tanta que nem para abrir portas e janelas dava, só mesmo através dos vidros...
Neste momento vento moderado com rajadas fortes...
*11,5°C *estáveis


----------



## Smota (10 Jan 2016 às 00:58)

Por aqui o vento já se sente e cada vez mais...
Mas deve estar mais do que o underground diz!!!  A chuva tem sido generosa! E sem muito frio!


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2016 às 01:02)

Smota disse:


> Por aqui o vento já se sente e cada vez mais...
> Mas deve estar mais do que o underground diz!!!  A chuva tem sido generosa! E sem muito frio!


Já era para ter dito isto mas esqueci- me bem vinda ao fórum


----------



## Smota (10 Jan 2016 às 01:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Já era para ter dito isto mas esqueci- me bem vinda ao fórum


Obrigada.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2016 às 02:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> O IPMA já atualizou a previsão para amanhã e continua com a raríssima seta preta de vento muito forte para aqui, curioso. O vento previsto não é nada que não se tenha visto noutros eventos, portanto deverá ser algum erro, talvez.



O AROME tem previstas rajadas acima dos 90 km/h junto a Portalegre por volta das 18h00. Não estou a ver nenhum erro...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2016 às 04:13)

Gerofil disse:


> O AROME tem previstas rajadas acima dos 90 km/h junto a Portalegre por volta das 18h00. Não estou a ver nenhum erro...


A previsão de vento que está no site do IPMA (que já foi corrigida), nas figuras, refere-se sempre a vento médio e não a rajada. E estava no período errado das 00-12, sim, as rajadas mais fortes serão do fim da tarde em diante.

12,1ºC e 45 km/h.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2016 às 04:25)

Estive a fazer contas com os dados públicos... o ano caminha para seco no sotavento... tudo abaixo dos 250 mm...

Tavira tem média anual de 576 mm (1961-90), mas estamos quase a meio de Janeiro e nem chegou aos 200 mm. Alguma vez vão cair quase 400 mm nos meses que se seguem? O último ano civil acima da média em Tavira foi 2010... 2011 escapou, 2015 foi o mais seco desde que há estação no Convento do Carmo.

Cacela e Castro Marim têm médias acima dos 500 mm, precisam de 250 mm para ficar pelo menos na média. Teria de haver um mês com um pico de precipitação de 100 mm e os outros teria todos de ficar na média. O Faz Fato, que já é serra da Conceição de Tavira, tinha uma estação com média anual com perto de 700 mm, onde eles estão?

O nosso problema é este, *não há instabilidade no golfo de Cádis*, é só anticiclone a sudoeste de São Vicente. Não chove aqui nem nada de jeito na Andaluzia nem no Noroeste de Marrocos. As serras andaluzas chegavam a ter mais de 2000 mm...

A situação no sotavento está negra, se este ano for seco será mais um numa lista de anos hidrológicos secos seguidos, a vegetação não aguenta e até espécies bem adaptadas à aridez como os piornos da praia dão sinais de stress hídrico.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2016 às 06:36)

Alguma chuva agora por aqui também, com vento moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jan 2016 às 09:28)

frederico disse:


> Estive a fazer contas com os dados públicos... o ano caminha para seco no sotavento... tudo abaixo dos 250 mm...
> 
> Tavira tem média anual de 576 mm (1961-90), mas estamos quase a meio de Janeiro e nem chegou aos 200 mm. Alguma vez vão cair quase 400 mm nos meses que se seguem? O último ano civil acima da média em Tavira foi 2010... 2011 escapou, 2015 foi o mais seco desde que há estação no Convento do Carmo.
> 
> ...



Boas Frederico,

A nível de vegetação até pode ser melhor que o ano passado basta termos mais dias húmidos, ou seja aqueles meses com foi Dezembro passado com precipitações entre os 40 e 50mm no entanto parece que a tendência é sempre para longos períodos anti-ciclonicos. Há uns anos era perfeitamente normal termos interregnos de 2 a 3 semanas entre períodos húmidos agora parece que a tendência é sempre de mês e meio a 2 meses. Agora a partir da próxima semana as noticias já não são boas! Mais do mesmo. Se continuar assim estamos a entrar numa mudança climática acelerada ou num período seco tipo "Califórnia". O problema é que os ecossistemas estão a regredir aceleradamente pelo que não me parece que seja apenas mais um "período" do nosso clima.

Para este ano (a continuar assim) o problema será mesmo as barragens. Odeleite e Odelouca simplesmente não enchem! No baixo alentejo também existem muitas barragens com problemas e não há caudal nas ribeiras.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2016 às 09:42)

Boas! Finalmente um pequeno aguaceiro por aqui, dois minutos de chuva moderada e três minutos de chuva fraca.
Céu muito nublado, vento geralmente fraco e uma temperatura actual de +14ºC.


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2016 às 09:48)

Olhando para as imagens de radar dinâmico do IPMA parece que vem lá mais chuva para aqui!


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2016 às 11:55)

Acumulados dos últimos dias e do mês:


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2016 às 12:00)

Bom dia,
Caiu um aguaceiro às 8h mas parou rápido e a partir dai nunca mais choveu, agora parece vir ai mais chuva...
As rajadas de vento estão cada vez mais fortes e frequentes.
____________
À 6 anos por esta hora estava cair um grande nevão, saudadeees
Aqui fica uma foto que não tinha posto naquele tópico sobre o mesmo...apenas ha lá uma parecida


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Jan 2016 às 12:07)

Aguaceiro moderado há pouco em Évora, entretanto já parou. Já se sentem as rajadas de vento cada vez mais fortes.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2016 às 14:05)

Vento forte com rajadas por aqui, na ordem dos 60 a 70 km/h. 71 km/h neste momento, que é o máximo do dia, e o pior ainda nem passou. 12,4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

Escuro para os lados de Portalegre...vento forte, com rajadas de certeza na ordem dos 60-70km/h...
*12,9°C*


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2016 às 15:10)

Chove com intensidade


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2016 às 15:16)

Dilúvio de 1 minuto apenas, grande carga de água


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2016 às 17:06)

Chuva forte!!!! O radar está a mostrar ecos de chuva mais fraca...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2016 às 17:29)

Alguns aguaceiros esporádicos, o vento já não está nada de outro mundo, ao contrário do que alguns modelos indicam, que deveria ser a partir do fim da tarde o pior, a ver vamos como será de madrugada. Rajada máxima de 72,4 km/h às 15:11. Temperatura actual de 12,5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2016 às 19:19)

Chuva fraca a moderada que ja dura à algum tempo.
Vento forte


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2016 às 19:40)

Chove bem  inicio de noite chuvoso..
*12,5°C*


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2016 às 19:45)

Caro trovoadas, infelizmente o clima mudou algures em 1980, o mês de Março que era um dos mais chuvosos do ano ou mesmo o mais chuvoso em algumas estações passou a ser um mês quase seco, caiu de perto de 80 mm para 40 mm ou menos. As trovoadas de Maio e do início de Junho na serra e no nordeste quase desapareceram. A precipitação total só não caiu mais porque aumentou a precipitação no último trimestre do ano, e tem sido essa a tendência dos últimos 35 anos. Se não chove muito entre Outubro e Dezembro, estamos feitos. Janeiro e Fevereiro estão cada vez mais seco, e eram meses para cerca 70 mm de média. O impacto nas plantas e nos ecossistema é brutal, as ribeiras precisam de água na Primavera, as chuvas fortes de Março e as trovoadas de Maio ajudavam as plantas a suportar o Verão. São mudanças muito rápidas e muito bruscas.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2016 às 19:56)

tudo tranquilo em Faro...

um aguaceiro e alguns períodos de vento mais forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2016 às 20:16)

Pequenas células/linhas de instabilidade (e a mancha nebulosa) em aproximação a darem algumas rajadas fortes, 76 km/h neste momento, já dá para barulheira pelas janelas dentro. 12,5ºC.

Edit: *82 km/h.*


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2016 às 20:20)

Ventania por aqui cada vez mais forte, grande barulheira no telhado e nas janelas, chuva fraca.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 00:04)

Boas,
Chuva fraca e vento forte...durante a noite o rio vai subir novamente, amanhã de manhã de certeza que haverá uma cheia, veremos.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2016 às 00:06)

Superfície frontal fria a entrar agora pelo Alto Alentejo... A madrugada será marcada pela passagem da superfície frontal fria pelo Alentejo; o Algarve vai receber esta superfície frontal às primeiras horas da manhã.


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2016 às 00:35)

Bem, o vento tem sido forte o dia todo, mas agora? É com cada rajada


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 00:36)

Chove bem, e acho que tão depressa não vai parar...
A frente já está no noroeste do alto Alentejo.
Amanhã vai calhar mesmo bem ir a Portalegre de manhã, vai ser água a correr por todo o lado, e acredito que vou ver uma boa cheia no rio...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 01:21)

Chove com grande intensidade,  bela noite de chuva


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jan 2016 às 01:29)

Chove bem forte à passagem da frente. O vento manifestou se em rajadas antes, mas que não excederam os máximos anteriores. 12,8ºC em descida rápida.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 01:29)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes...a frente está a chegar


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 01:56)

Autêntico dilúvio e uma ventania dos diabos, que temporal


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 02:01)

A rua é um rio, não haja dúvida, muito lixo a correr rua abaixo e até ja vieram aqui parar ramos de árvores. 
Se choveu desta maneira na serra é cheia garantida no rio...


----------



## Sulman (11 Jan 2016 às 02:07)

Chove Torrencialmente em Arraiolos, com rajadas de vento fortíssima, uma verdadeira tempestade. As ruas são autênticos rios, mesmo na zona alta da vila a água tem dificuldade em escoar.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2016 às 02:19)

Enquanto espero que a superfície frontal passe por aqui, corrijo um pouco a informação que deixei mais atrás: a superfície frontal desloca-se para leste e não para sul, pelo que o Algarve deve ficar aparte deste evento...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 07:30)

Bom dia,
Choveu a noite inteira,  só parou de chover às 7h...
Neste momento sigo com *9,4°C
98% HR
Vento moderado *


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2016 às 07:33)

Continua a chover aqui, mas bem fraco. O vento desapareceu!


----------



## Smota (11 Jan 2016 às 08:41)

Bom dia!
 Depois de uma noite bem animada, com muita chuva e um vento que metia medo a Ribeira do Chocanal no Crato ficou assim. 
Neste momento caem umas pinguinhas e não há vento!!!


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 09:00)

Em 10 dias tudo mudou...neste momento, o rio leva uma grande cheia, os ribeiros estão todos a correr bastante as barragens mais pequenas ja estão a transbordar e os campos estão todos alagados, ha certos sítios que parecem uma autentica piscina..não tenho fotos das cheias pois não tive disponibiliidade...já não via isto assim desde o inverno 2013/2014, só ainda passaram 11 dias de 2016 e ja está a ser um ano bem melhor que 2015 meteorologicamente falando 
_______________
algum nevoeiro por Portalegre...


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Jan 2016 às 09:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Em 10 dias tudo mudou...neste momento, o rio leva uma grande cheia, os ribeiros estão todos a correr bastante as barragens mais pequenas ja estão a transbordar e os campos estão todos alagados, ha certos sítios que parecem uma autentica piscina..não tenho fotos das cheias pois não tive disponibiliidade...já não via isto assim desde o inverno 2013/2014, só ainda passaram 11 dias de 2016 e ja está a ser um ano bem melhor que 2015 meteorologicamente falando
> _______________
> algum nevoeiro por Portalegre...



Não seja por isso 





Ribeira de Arronches, antes de desaguar no Rio Caia
Como o @joralentejano disse, estes primeiros dez dias de 2016 vieram com a boa nova da chuva. A noite passada foi bem regada, com acumulados elevados em toda a região.
Ás 8h da manhã, em Portalegre, havia nevoeiro, já sem chuva e com umas temperaturas próximas dos 10ºC. Por Arronches, nada melhor que a foto para ver o estado do tempo, com temperaturas entre os 8º/9ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 09:10)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não seja por isso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado  imagino a corrente que esteja onde as duas ribeiras se juntam...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 10:23)

Mais uma...aqui ja estava mais baixa...mas assim e que é de valor


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2016 às 10:41)

Não faço ideia do quanto é que choveu por aqui, mas da Serra do Cercal para Milfontes, está tudo alagado!
Hoje às 9h era este o estado da estrada de acesso ao meu local de trabalho e este é só um bocado, os campos à volta parece que têm ribeiros a correr.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2016 às 11:28)

manhã de chuviscos m Faro.

0,3mm hoje, 
24,0mm nos dias anteriores.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 12:23)

Praticamente desde o início do ano que não se vê o sol, mas hoje ele voltou...finalmente, faz falta uns dias de sol, parece que agora em princípio vou começar a registar mínimas interessantes e talvez geadas, a ver se não aparece nevoeiro para não estragar tudo.
_____________
Céu com algumas nuvens que de vez em quando tapam o sol, vento fraco.


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2016 às 12:25)

Haja sol também por aqui. Há algumas nuvens, às vezes passam grandes negrões aqui ao lado, mas faz sol 
(deve ser para ficar doente de novo )


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 19:57)

Boas,
Depois de uma noite chuvosa,  o dia foi totalmente diferente com algumas nuvens que de vez em quando tapavam o sol mas que depressa aparecia, e um vetinho fraquinho frio mas ao sol até estava quente,  sol bom para apanhar constipações .
Max: *14,3°C*
Min: *9,2°C*
______________
A mínima neste momento ja está a ser batida,  sigo neste momento com *6,2°C*
*Céu limpo e vento nulo...*vamos lá ver até onde chega hoje, está a descer bem...noites bem frias aproximam-se.


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2016 às 20:19)

O terço oriental do Algarve levou duas horas de rega pela radar. A frente depois de cruzar o Alentejo mudou a direcção para Leste. Deve ter rendido uns 5 mm, assim a olho.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2016 às 20:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não seja por isso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem bonito o Alentejo em tons de verde, boa foto!


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Jan 2016 às 21:04)

MSantos disse:


> Bem bonito o Alentejo em tons de verde, boa foto!



Off-Topic: Obrigado @MSantos. Pena ser tirada através do telemóvel, porque se fosse com a Canon E500 ficava bem melhor. Infelizmente tinha ficado em casa...

No centro de Portalegre, por volta das 19.30 ainda caíram duas ou três gotas. Agora continuamos com céu nublado, vento nulo e mais fresquinho do que nas 
últimas noites. Se ficar o céu limpo, vamos ter arrefecimento acentuado durante a noite.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jan 2016 às 21:27)

frederico disse:


> O terço oriental do Algarve levou duas horas de rega pela radar. A frente depois de cruzar o Alentejo mudou a direcção para Leste. Deve ter rendido uns 5 mm, assim a olho.


O Algarve não quer nada com a chuva, cito chuva a sério.
O que me vale é a "minha" estação inflacionada de Fonte de Apra...já não acredito nela mas finjo que acredito. É o melhor remédio

Por exemplo ontem foi acumulando em diversos períodos ao longo do dia tendo chegado aos 12mm. Hoje de madrugada com a suposta frente acumulou 11mm. A mim parece-me erróneo assim como muitos outros valores. Sendo assim tenho dúvidas que esta estação esteja nos 100mm ou lá próximo. Juntando o fim de Dezembro certamente que sim...
Bom prenúncio só para o fim de mês mas é imperativo que as depressões desçam em latitude senão nada feito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2016 às 22:06)

frederico disse:


> O terço oriental do Algarve levou duas horas de rega pela radar. A frente depois de cruzar o Alentejo mudou a direcção para Leste. Deve ter rendido uns 5 mm, assim a olho.



O terço oriental choveu fraco praticamente toda a manhã, umas 3 horas por aí. Mas, sempre chuva fraca/chuvisco e nada mais. Ribeiros não corre nenhum, entre Olhão e VRSA, por isso, pouco choveu, a chuva miudinha fica toda na terra, mas não há qualquer terreno alagado nem qualquer poça de água.

Eu, acumulei 3 mm, mas acho exagerado, embora tenha chovido quase durante toda a manhã e caiu um aguaceiro mais forte durante a madrugada.


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2016 às 22:15)

Eu falei pelo telefone com uma pessoa da serra de Castro Marim e disse-me que correu alguma água... pelo radar choveu mais para Tavira ou Cacela que em Olhão.


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2016 às 22:17)

Correm Algarvio...

Rio Seco de Castro Marim, ribeira do Álamo, ribeira de Cacela, ribeira do Almargem, estavam a correr...

Mais para os teus lados não sei. 

As «grandes», Beliche, Odeleite, Foupana também correm.


----------



## PTG (11 Jan 2016 às 22:51)

Depois de um fim de semana chuvoso, hoje por cá uma máxima de 12,5°C e um mínima de 9,3°C. A HR variou entre os 74% e os 91%. Neste momento a temperatura actual é de 7,9°C, inferior à mínima da manhã, que significa que amanhã vai estar mais frio. Dia marcado pela ausência de chuva.


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2016 às 23:23)

Bem, parece que o cenário de Monchique para baixo é mesmo negro. Por acaso não me tenho apercebido disso, até porque não tenho tido muito tempo. Desde a passagem de ano que o sol tem custado a aparecer por aqui, tem chovido bastante bem (não aquela chuvada enorme, mas _potezinhos_) o que tem feito com que os ribeiros e campos estejam alagados, completamente.
Por aqui já se precisava muitooo desta água, hoje foi dia de folga só para acalmar as coisas, mas, por exemplo, na Serra do Cercal, corre água por todo o lado. Aqui perto de Relíquias há ribeiros que estavam secos antes do Natal, agora correm como se não houvesse amanhã.

Tem sido um inverno estranho, mas acho que todos já estávamos em alerta para isso, não fosse ele o ano do El Niño.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2016 às 23:30)

A inversão voltou...noite fria por aqui, sigo com* 4,5°C
*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2016 às 09:17)

Foto tirada ha momentos por um familiar, junto da Aldeia das Açoteias, Albufeira.
Belo amanhecer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2016 às 09:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada ha momentos por um familiar, junto da Aldeia das Açoteias, Albufeira.
> Belo amanhecer.



Essa árvore de fruto, que á primeira vista parece ser um pessegueiro, parece estar um pouco desorientada, pois ainda tem algumas folhas dispersas, e também já se vê algumas flores.
A falta de frio é um dos factores para para esse estado, vamos ver se é desta que ele vem, pois as primeiras árvores acordam da dormência, lá para finais de fevereiro ou principio de março.


----------



## Thomar (12 Jan 2016 às 09:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada ha momentos por um familiar, junto da Aldeia das Açoteias, Albufeira.
> Belo amanhecer.


Bela foto, fez-me lembrar as provas que havia antigamente de corta-mato, o famoso "cross das amendoeiras."

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr o dia amanheceu nublado, mesmo assim a temperatura mínima desceu aos *+4,4ºC*.
Ás 9H ainda estavam *+5,5ºC*, vento fraco ou nulo e o céu já descoberto!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2016 às 10:18)

Bom dia,
A Mínima foi de *2,4°C*
______
Por Portalegre céu pouco nublado e temperatura nos *10°C*


----------



## vamm (12 Jan 2016 às 12:02)

Céu parcialmente nublado, solinho e quando ele se esconde fica um frio horrível.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2016 às 18:38)

Boas,
De manhã tal como ja tinha dito o céu estava pouco nublado mas a partir da hora de almoço começou a ficar mais nublado e até caíram uns pingos. 
Max: *13,7°C*
Min: *2,4°C*
Tatual: *7,6°C
75% HR
Vento nulo*


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jan 2016 às 22:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Essa árvore de fruto, que á primeira vista parece ser um pessegueiro, parece estar um pouco desorientada, pois ainda tem algumas folhas dispersas, e também já se vê algumas flores.
> A falta de frio é um dos factores para para esse estado, vamos ver se é desta que ele vem, pois as primeiras árvores acordam da dormência, lá para finais de fevereiro ou principio de março.



A mim, parece-me mais uma amendoeira em flor.  Desde do início de Janeiro que vejo amendoeiras em flor. Normalmente, só lá mais para final de Janeiro é que elas começam a dar flores. Na Zona de Pechão, já estão praticamente todas em flor. Por isso, só falta as andorinhas e estamos na Primavera.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2016 às 23:38)

*3,7°C *
Não se pode andar lá fora, fui ao quintal um pouco e as mãos congelaram num instante 
Céu praticamente limpo e vento nulo, se isto continuar assim amanhã de certeza que haverá geada.


----------



## talingas (13 Jan 2016 às 02:17)

Agora estarei em Ponte de Sôr por uns tempos. E por aqui a chuva também deu lugar ao frio. Céu limpo, vento nulo e Tactual = 4,8°C...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2016 às 03:23)

Pela cidade a sorte não é tanta, maldita serra. 9,1ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2016 às 07:31)

Boas,
O céu ficou mais nublado e a temperatura nao desceu tanto...a mínima ficou-se nos *3,1°C*
Estes restos estragam tudo...a partir do fim de semana é que será mais a sério se nada mudar, sábado o IPMA prevê mínima de 2°C para Portalegre,  para aqui é negativos de certeza se nada aparecer a estragar.


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2016 às 11:34)

_Diga bom dia com Mokambo. Mokambooo! Mokambo! _
Vá, nem tanto. Está um bonito dia hoje, ainda há muita água pelos campos que não se foi embora, apesar do dia quentinho de ontem e de hoje estar a ser também um dia bastante agradável, há nuvens altas que encobrem o céu, havia bastante orvalho esta manhã e algum frio (comparado com ontem). E como eu acordo com as galinhas, hoje apanhei esta bonita vista no nascer do sol:


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2016 às 12:19)

Dia agradável com sol e algumas nuvens altas  amanhã se chover deve ser aquela chuva "molha parvos", mais vale nem vir...
Temperatura nos 14°C


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2016 às 21:54)

Boas,
Dia bastante agradável...
*Máx:* *15,0ºC
Min: 3,1ºC*
_________________
*Tatual: **5,7ºC *a subir.
*88% HR
vento nulo, céu com algumas nuvens altas.*


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2016 às 09:23)

Bom dia 

Dia fresquinho, céu nublado e um sol que custa a furar.
Ontem foi uma noite gélida, com um vento insuportável de tão frio que era... mas a noite estava assim, limpinha, com alguns rastos de aviões e pouca neblina (19h30):


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 09:41)

vamm disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Dia fresquinho, céu nublado e um sol que custa a furar.
> Ontem foi uma noite gélida, com um vento insuportável de tão frio que era... mas a noite estava assim, limpinha, com alguns rastos de aviões e pouca neblina (19h30):



Bela foto!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2016 às 11:24)

Hoje é daqueles dias que não chove nem faz sol...
Ja pingou mas nada demais,  mal deu para molhar a estrada.
*11,3°C*


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jan 2016 às 11:35)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca e neblina


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 16:09)

vamm disse:


> mas a noite estava assim



Já não consegui ver a foto ("no longer available").



vamm disse:


> esta bonita vista no nascer do sol



 Linda mesmo! Lá acordaste as galinhas ("ouviram o clic? parece que está na hora de acordarmos...")


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2016 às 16:15)

StormRic disse:


> Já não consegui ver a foto ("no longer available").
> 
> 
> 
> Linda mesmo! Lá acordaste as galinhas ("ouviram o clic? parece que está na hora de acordarmos...")



Aqui tens de novo:




O céu tem estado muito negro e o sol nem sequer chegou a aparecer. A não ser que aquela linha a Norte de Sines desça mais um pouco, não deve cá chegar nada.


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2016 às 16:55)

Parece que já chegou cá. Começou fraca, mas já chove moderadamente.


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2016 às 16:57)

Parece que já chegou cá. Começou fraca, mas já chove moderadamente.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2016 às 18:27)

Boas,
A frente ainda deu chuva fraca a moderada, deve ter rendido *2mm
Max: 12,5°C
Min: **4,6°C* 
_______________
Neste momento já se nota que o céu está a limpar...está ameno
*Tatual: **11,5°C*
*98% HR
Vento nulo *
Parece que agora a torneira vai-se fechar, e já não se sabe quando volta a abrir...parece que agora é a vez do frio, principalmente de noite.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jan 2016 às 18:46)

Por aqui também o céu já está pouco nublado, a frente por aqui deve ter dado 3/4mm
Sábado e domingo deverão registar boas mínimas


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2016 às 22:22)

estão 16ºC em Faro mas parecem estar bastantes mais... muita humidade no ar.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2016 às 23:10)

*9,2°C *e céu nublado neste momento.
____________
A madrugada de 15 para 16 é que vai ser a sério se nada aparecer e estragar tudo (nevoeiro ou vento)...duvido que o recorde da temperatura mínima que tenho seja batido mas pronto vamos ver, estou a ver que este inverno nem às 20 geadas chego...


----------



## Dematos (15 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Alguém que tire 1 foto ao "rabo do Alex"!!  

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2016 às 14:36)

Céu limpo neste momento, o braço do Alex andou a passear por aqui mas não tive disponibilidade de fotografar. neste momento ainda se vê ao longe algumas nuvens. 
Sol quente mas vento frio...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2016 às 16:26)

Neste momento *13,1°C*
A humidade está bastante baixa, *44% HR*
Vamos ver o que esta noite tem para dar, o vento já teve mais intensidade, era bom que se se torna- se nulo...


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

Belo dia de inverno. Vento frio, solinho o dia todo e algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2016 às 18:13)

Boas,
Dia em geral de céu pouco nublado ou limpo...
*Max: 14,2°C
Min: 7,0°C*
______________
Neste momento vai arrefecendo...
*Tatual: 7,2°C*
*52% HR*
*Vento nulo*


----------



## Smota (15 Jan 2016 às 20:01)

Pelo Crato o carro marca  6º c depois de um dia de primavera está a ficar fresquinho! 
 Ainda bem que correu tudo bem nos Açores!  
 Obrigada a todos os que foram explicando e dando informações sobre tudo o que se estava a passar. 
 Um bem haja a este forum, já vi que vou aprender muito com vocês!  
Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2016 às 20:19)

Smota disse:


> Pelo Crato o carro marca  6º c depois de um dia de primavera está a ficar fresquinho!
> Ainda bem que correu tudo bem nos Açores!
> Obrigada a todos os que foram explicando e dando informações sobre tudo o que se estava a passar.
> Um bem haja a este forum, já vi que vou aprender muito com vocês!
> Bom fim de semana!


Sei que já vou tarde, mas bem-vinda ao forum! bela vila a do Crato


----------



## PTG (15 Jan 2016 às 20:37)

Hoje por cá uma máxima de 11,5°C e mínima de 6,4°C. A HR variou entre os 85% e os 67%. Neste momento estão 6,3°C já mais baixa que a temperatura mínima da manhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2016 às 20:41)

8,3ºC por aqui, a exposição ao vento de leste da serra não deixa a temperatura descer. O habitual.  Mínima de 7,9ºC e máxima de 12,8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2016 às 20:56)

Bem, ja esteve em *4,4°C ( mínima do dia até ao momento) *mas uma brisa fraca de leste apareceu e disparou a temperatura até aos *6,3°C*
Neste momento já desce outra vez, *5,6°C*
Ainda não é esta noite que tenho novo recorde  só se houver uma descida brusca...
*63% HR*


----------



## PedroMAR (15 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

Boas noites.
Por S.Miguel de Machede estamos com:
*Condições atuais Estação*
6° C
Aparente 4,5°C


----------



## PTG (15 Jan 2016 às 22:03)

A temperatura continua a descer, agora 5,9°C.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2016 às 23:32)

*5,1°C *o vento fraco estragou tudo  
*51% HR *a descer...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 00:21)

Já mexe,  aleluia  *4,1°C*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 01:12)

*3,6°C
*


----------



## Thomar (16 Jan 2016 às 09:41)

Bom dia!  Manhã fresquinha .
Aqui (na minha casa) por Ponte de Sôr a mínima foi de *+3,3ºC*. Na cidade é visível geada nos carros e em descampados.
Tenho informações que nos arredores junto a linhas de água a temperatura terá rondado os* 0ºC* e aí sim, muito mais geada.
Que venha a próxima madrugada que se prevê fresquinha também! 

Off-topic: Temperatura mínima na sala sem aquecimento de *+10,5ºC*!


----------



## Smota (16 Jan 2016 às 12:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sei que já vou tarde, mas bem-vinda ao forum! bela vila a do Crato


 Obrigada!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 13:06)

Boas,
A mínima foi de *1,7°C *deu grande pulo, não estava à espera se não tivesse subido teria uma mínima negativa...mas geada nem vê- la, talvez pela baixa humidade durante a noite toda...
_________
Segue um dia frio (devido ao vento moderado que dá uma sensação gelada)   e seco...
*11,1°C*
*51% HR*


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2016 às 13:18)

vamm disse:


> Aqui tens de novo:



Liinda! 



Smota disse:


> Obrigada!



Bem vinda ao fórum! Boa localização e uma linda vila sem dúvida.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 14:44)

Céu totalmente limpo por aqui, dia bom para passear...
*11,6°C*
Vento de leste a fazer das suas, humidade baixa, *44% *apenas.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 17:49)

Boas,
Hoje dia agradável para ir passear pelo campo e apreciar as paisagens...aqui ficam fotos das paisagens...









Esta é uma das vistas que mais gosto...




E esta é a minha preferida...




Esta foto não ficou muito boa devido ao sol, se metesse a câmara mais alta a paisagem ficava mais escura...




Horizonte totalmente limpo...








E por último...




Campos floridos como se fosse primavera, se houver alguma geada forte vai tudo à vida...
Espero que gostem 
*Max: 11,9°C
Min: 1,7°C*
__________
Hoje a temperatura está a descer com mais vontade, *6,4°C *
Ontem por esta hora ainda estava 7-8°C
_*53% HR
Vento nulo*_


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 18:45)

A temperatura depois de ter estado em 4,6°C subiu até aos 5,2°C devido ao aparecimento do vento...neste momento o vento já desapareceu e sigo já com* 4,3°C*


----------



## PTG (16 Jan 2016 às 18:55)

Hoje máxima de 10,2°C e mínima de 4,3°C. A HR variou entre os 75% e os 64%.
Neste momento estão 6,8°C e 67% de HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2016 às 19:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio. 

Máxima: 14.9ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC
actual: 9.5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 19:57)

*3,3°C *
Ontem a esta hora tinha 6°C
Nem às 2 da manhã a temperatura era tão baixa...
*67% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 21:04)

*2,2°C*


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 21:27)

A mínima do dia já foi batida...sigo neste momento com *1,4°C*
Grande descida...
*71% HR *


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 22:33)

*0,9°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2016 às 22:50)

joralentejano disse:


> *0,9°C *


Isso vai bem lançado!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 22:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso vai bem lançado!


É verdade, não se pode andar na rua, quem andar na rua e não tiver luvas deixa logo de sentir as mãos


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 22:59)

joralentejano disse:


> *0,9°C *


Está mais frio aí que na Serra da Estrela. *2,8°C*.
http://meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2016 às 22:59)

Por aqui estão cerca de 5ºc, espero é que não entre nebulosidade nem haja vento...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 23:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está mais frio aí que na Serra da Estrela. *2,8°C*.
> http://meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


é normal nestas situações de inversão térmica...
Mas na serra da estrela a temperatura nao desce mais devido ao vento...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 23:10)

joralentejano disse:


> é normal nestas situações de inversão térmica...
> Mas na serra da estrela a temperatura nao desce mais devido ao vento...


Vai dar cabo da neve toda, mas enfim.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2016 às 23:13)

*0,6°C*
A nebulosidade já está a entrar...se isto continuasse a este ritmo ia ter novo recorde, acredito que chegasse pelos menos aos -2°C...se ao menos as nuvens trouxessem chuva decente, mais vai ser um dia resumido a chuviscos e chuva fraca 
Parece já haver geada nos carros...
*77% HR *


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2016 às 02:38)

A mínima de ontem (dia 16) ficou nos *0,4°C*
Entretanto a temperatura já subiu até 1,3°C mas agora já está a descer novamente...
*0,7°C*


----------



## Smota (17 Jan 2016 às 04:42)

joralentejano disse:


> A mínima de ontem (dia 16) ficou nos *0,4°C*
> Entretanto a temperatura já subiu até 1,3°C mas agora já está a descer novamente...
> *0,7°C*


Por aqui estão uns simpáticos  5º C  !!! O ano passado por esta altura estava com -2.5ºc  e um camadão de geada que deixava tudo branquinho. Acho que este inverno está um bocadinho estragado!!


----------



## Smota (17 Jan 2016 às 04:43)




----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2016 às 08:08)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *0,6°C*
Neste momento céu nublado e *4,1°C *nada de geada...


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2016 às 09:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Hoje dia agradável para ir passear pelo campo e apreciar as paisagens...aqui ficam fotos das paisagens...


Que lindas fotos e que linda paisagem! 

O rio, o azul, a vila, os campos, os cavalinhos, os montados, tudo de sonho. Que bela terra!

O céu está uma maravilha, bem notório o efeito do ar limpo e mais seco.


----------



## Thomar (17 Jan 2016 às 09:28)

Bom dia! Noite de acentuado arrefecimento até ás 2h da manhã altura que a temperatura estabilizou. 
Depois começou a soprar uma aragem e a entrada de nebulosidade impediu uma maior descida da temperatura. 
Ainda assim, registei por volta das 2H  *+1,8ºC*, (mínima do ano até agora) e agora estão *+4,8ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento fraco e está com aspecto de chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2016 às 10:41)

StormRic disse:


> Que lindas fotos e que linda paisagem!
> 
> O rio, o azul, a vila, os campos, os cavalinhos, os montados, tudo de sonho. Que bela terra!
> 
> O céu está uma maravilha, bem notório o efeito do ar limpo e mais seco.


Obrigadoo


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2016 às 13:43)

9,1ºC com mínima de 6,7ºC. Entretanto, algo curioso se passou por aqui:


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

De vez em quando o sol espreita...
*10°C*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2016 às 17:06)

Virga é o que não falta no céu...neste momento está assim:





*8,5°C
54% HR*
A máxima foi de *10,4°C*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2016 às 19:54)

Boas,
Aqueles ecos todos renderam chuva fraca, ainda deu para fazer os telhados pingar e molhar as ervas...
Neste momento sigo com *6,2°C *a descer muito devagar...


----------



## PTG (17 Jan 2016 às 21:40)

Hoje esteve um dia com bastante frio. Temperatura máxima de 9,6°C e mínima de 4,7°C. A HR variou entre os 70% e os 58%. Neste momento estão 8,0°C e 68% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2016 às 23:37)

A temperatura estagnou nos *6,2°C 
81% HR
___________*
Foi mesmo um dia frio, isto sim é normal mas é pena não durar...
*Máx: 10,4°C
Min: 0,6°C*


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2016 às 02:56)

Por cá o dia que há pouco terminou foi igualmente fresco. Segundo a EMA do IPMA a máxima rondou os 10,6ºC às 15h e a mínima 1,9ºC pelas 04h. Dia com céu nublado e que ainda deixou alguma um aguaceiro com duração de 5 minutos por volta das 19h.

A destacar estas nuvens undulatus asperatus que antecederam o aguaceiro atrás referido.
















Neste momento segue a noite com céu nublado e uma temperatura a rondar os 7ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2016 às 07:32)

Bom dia 
Chuviscos por aqui com *7,8°C*


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2016 às 08:50)

Bom dia

Para quem dava chuva fraca é porque não estava em Portalegre às 8h. Chuva moderada, com temperaturas entre os 8º/9ºC e com algum vento.
Após dois quilómetros, no sentido Arronches, a chuva era já fraca e após S. Tiago, nem vê-la... Em Arronches, está tudo coberto, sem chuva nem vento e temperaturas próximas dos 7ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2016 às 09:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Para quem dava chuva fraca é porque não estava em Portalegre às 8h. Chuva moderada, com temperaturas entre os 8º/9ºC e com algum vento.
> Após dois quilómetros, no sentido Arronches, a chuva era já fraca e após S. Tiago, nem vê-la... Em Arronches, está tudo coberto, sem chuva nem vento e temperaturas próximas dos 7ºC.


S. Tiago é sempre a "fronteira" quando é assim  quando há nevoeiro é igual...
_______________
Neste momento por Portalegre não chove e na zona alta da cidade há algum nevoeiro...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2016 às 09:43)

Boas,

Deixo aqui uma foto tirada ontem pelos familiares algarvios, na Foia, Monchique.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2016 às 19:02)

Boa noite 

Deixo aqui umas fotos que me esqueci de passar para o computador que tirei no sábado passado também...foi um dia belíssimo para tirar fotos, havia muita luz e o céu estava totalmente limpo, tive de aproveitar porque estes dias agora vão ser um tédio nesse sentido...

Aqui ficam:
















__________________
Dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado...
*Max: 13,8°C
Min: 6,3°C*

Neste momento sigo com* 8,9°C*


----------



## vamm (18 Jan 2016 às 23:22)

Boa noite


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2016 às 23:37)

vamm disse:


> Boa noite


Lindoo 
Por aqui também se vê esse halo lunar, pena não ter camara própria para fotografar...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2016 às 23:38)

Bem, por aqui a noite segue fria, as previsões bem apontavam para que esta noite fosse mais fria que a anterior...
Sigo neste momento com *4,9°C *(minima do dia até ao momento).
Quanto ao halo lunar,  há um ditado que diz: "círculo perto, água longe...círculo longe, água perto". Costuma acertar, hoje está longe, vamos ver


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Jan 2016 às 08:52)

Bom dia

Manhã bem fresquinha pelo Alto Alentejo. 
Em Portalegre, às 8h, estavam uns 6º/7ºC, céu muito nublado com nuvens altas e algum nevoeiro de rolo por causa da orografia da serra e vento fraco.
A caminho para sudeste, a temperatura paulatinamente mais baixa, algum nevoeiro, o qual se intensificou à chegada a Arronches, dada a influência das albufeiras do Caia e do Abrilongo, para além dos cursos de água. Sigo com uns 3º/4º C, nevoeiro significativo e uma sensação térmica muito baixa.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2016 às 10:38)

Bom dia,
Tudo calmo por aqui, céu muito nublado mas com ar de querer abrir, chuva só deve aparecer lá para a noite.
Off topic: Faz hoje precisamente 3 anos sobre o "gong". È bom recordar:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ciclogenese-explosiva-depressao-gong-19-de-janeiro-de-2013.6933/


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2016 às 10:44)

Bom dia,
@DiasMiguel não te esqueças também da barragem do pisão que está mesmo ao lado da vila 
__________________
Em Arronches por volta das 7:30h havia nevoeiro e a temperatura era de *2,9°C.*
Junto ao rio a temperatura rondou os *1°-2°C.*
A 1km da vila não havia nevoeiro nenhum...influências das barragens que por ali há à volta e do rio...
Neste momento por Portalegre céu nublado...
À 3 anos estávamos a ser afetados pelo Gong, enquanto o tempo passa...


----------



## vamm (19 Jan 2016 às 12:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Quanto ao halo lunar, há um ditado que diz: "círculo perto, água longe...círculo longe, água perto". Costuma acertar, hoje está longe, vamos ver



Por aqui dizemos _lua cercada, ao fim de 3 dias é molhada_. Também não costuma falhar 
Hoje o céu está muito nublado, o sol passa de vez em quando, mas está fresco.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

vamm disse:


> Por aqui dizemos _lua cercada, ao fim de 3 dias é molhada_. Também não costuma falhar
> Hoje o céu está muito nublado, o sol passa de vez em quando, mas está fresco.


Por aqui em vez da lua diz-se: céu cavado aos 3 dias é molhado". Dizem que não costumava falhar mas agora como o tempo anda todo maluco já falha muitas vezes 
___________
Por Portalegre chuviscos/ chuva fraca...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2016 às 15:30)

Nevoeiro semi-cerrado com chuva fraca, 0,3mm. Dia de tédio, mesmo.  9,5ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2016 às 15:36)

Por aqui também chove fraco
Edit: agora chove moderado


----------



## frederico (19 Jan 2016 às 15:51)

O Caia está forte a última vez que estive aí foi em Abril do ano passado e não estava assim.


----------



## Smota (19 Jan 2016 às 15:58)

Boa tarde, por aqui a chuva só molhou o chão e estão uns simpáticos 11.8 C
Hoje por acaso fui ao Lidl e havia termómetros digitais (interior/exterior ) com memoria de temperatura integrada!
 Já está a funcionar.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

frederico disse:


> O Caia está forte a última vez que estive aí foi em Abril do ano passado e não estava assim.


Sim é verdade, no ano passado em abril estava já com caudal muito baixo...aliás nesse inverno-primavera nunca chegou a subir...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2016 às 18:39)

Por aqui já vai chovendo. Com um pouco mais de intensidade junto ao mar...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2016 às 20:49)

Boas,
Começa a pingar por aqui...
*8,1°C
88% HR*


----------



## MikeCT (19 Jan 2016 às 20:51)

Em Faro(cidade) caiu uma chuvita que rendeu 1,6mm


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2016 às 21:06)

Por aqui também já chove


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

Chove moderado


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2016 às 23:31)

chuva moderada a forte agora  É mais uma rega  praticamente desde as 21h que chove, ora fraca ora moderada, agora é o momento em que chove mais...
*7,8°C

Max: 11,5°C
Min: 2,8°C
*


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Jan 2016 às 08:59)

Bom dia

Manhã mais amena em Portalegre e em Arronches, com pouca inversão térmica... Temperaturas próximas dos 8º/10º C, com céu muito nublado com cara de chuva e vento fraco. 
Sinceramente estamos com um inverno demasiado ameno e os prognósticos continuam a dar temperaturas acima do normal...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2016 às 21:46)

Boa noite
Dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado, ao final da tarde o céu limpou mais e o sol ainda apareceu e permaneceu até se esconder nas nuvens que estavam no horizonte...nada de inversões térmicas hoje...
*Max: 12,7°C
Min: 7,5°C*
_______________
Neste momento ainda se vê a lua mas há muitas nuvens altas...
Tatual*: 8,6°C*
*84% HR*

Parece que vamos ter primavera antecipada, este outono-inverno pelo o andar da carruagem nem 20 geadas registo  anormalíssimo


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2016 às 22:47)

Hoje, fui a Sagres e até estranhei o tempo por lá. Normalmente, ir a Sagres quer dizer nevoeiro e vendaval, hoje estava um dia maravilhoso sem vento.  Que maravilha, adoro este tempo. Aliás, no Barlavento nota-se mais água nos terrenos do que por aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2016 às 09:04)

Chuvinha fraca por aqui. Mais 2 a 3mm acumulados...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2016 às 16:32)

Desde madrugada que chove, em geral é fraca mas houve momentos que foi moderada,  é aquela chuvinha miudinha mas que cai com alguma intensidade por vezes...continua a


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2016 às 18:19)

A chuva fraca continua  um belo dia de inverno,  esta chuva molha e nao causa estragos, assim sim. Os campos correm água por todo o lado, agora qualquer chuvita que cai vai logo toda parar às ribeiras, o caudal do rio subiu e até tem uma bela corrente, as barragens mais pequenas já estão totalmente cheias e não há um único ribeiro que não corra, penso que por aqui a seca já teve um fim.
*10,8°C*


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2016 às 21:33)

Boas,
Houve uma pausa na chuva mas já voltou  noite algo amena e aqui está o porquê...
*11,2°C
100% HR*


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jan 2016 às 21:50)

Boas,
Por aqui chove á horas, praticamente sem interrupções, tem sido chuva em geral fraca mas contínua.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2016 às 22:57)

Esteve a chover bastante,  não estava à espera que chovesse tanto agora  foi rápido, muita água a correr na rua...
Neste momento continua a morrinha e algum nevoeiro à mistura.


----------



## aoc36 (21 Jan 2016 às 23:51)

Nevoeiro cerrado por Albufeira e humidade a 100/


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2016 às 20:00)

Boa Noite 
Hoje por volta das 7h ainda chovia e também havia algum nevoeiro, não sei se era um aguaceiro ou se choveu durante a noite toda, por volta das 7:30h parou de chover mas o nevoeiro permaneceu, não era totalmente cerrado...Em Portalegre por volta das 8:30h havia nevoeiro cerrado na zona alta da cidade e assim ficou até meio da manhã...de resto dia praticamente sempre nublado mas em Portalegre não choveu de tarde e de manhã também já não choveu praticamente nada. Quando cheguei a Arronches ás 19h estava a chover, mas foi apenas um aguaceiro fraco.
*Máx: 16,4ºC
Min: 11,1ºC*
_____________________
Neste momento o céu continua nublado, 
*13,6ºC*
*97% HR*


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Jan 2016 às 13:06)

Por Estremoz manhã marcada com alguma nebulosidade, agora o céu brilha e lá fora estão uns agradáveis 16ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2016 às 13:13)

Boas,
Por Arronches algumas nuvens e estão *17,2°C 
76%HR*


----------



## Smota (23 Jan 2016 às 13:25)

21ºC no Crato, está um dia de Primavera!
Boa Tarde!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2016 às 18:05)

Boas,
Hoje dia resumido a nuvens altas:
Fotos tiradas do forte da graça (Elvas)...paisagens magníficas,  foi pena hoje haver muita neblina...





Elvas:




"Badajoz à vista":




Para ENE, se não fosse a neblina era possível ver tolamente são Mamede e a barragem do caia, mas infelizmente não foi o melhor dia para tirar fotos...




Já ao final do dia...
*




Max: 18,4°C
Min: 11,8°C
______________
Tatual: 14,7°C*


----------



## PTG (23 Jan 2016 às 18:47)

Hoje um dia primaveril em Janeiro. Máxima de 17,2ºC e mínima de 12,4ºC. A HR variou entre os 86% e os 77%. Neste momento estão 14,6ºC e 80% de HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2016 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 17.9ºC
mínima: 13.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2016 às 23:55)

Boas,
Estive na zona mais elevada da vila e notava-se que não estava frio nenhum mas aqui na zona onde vivo (zona mais baixa e mais perto do rio) sente-se um ar mais fresco, quando é frio a sério não se nota diferenças praticamente, mas hoje até se notava, apesar de ser pouco.
Sigo neste momento com *11,2°C  *à 1 semana atrás estavam 0,4°C 
O resto do mês que constuma ser um dos mais frios e de geadas já está mais que apresentado e pelas previsões parece que o inverno também... só se em fevereiro tudo mudar inesperadamente.


----------



## vamm (24 Jan 2016 às 19:28)

Meu deus, que vendaval que tem estado hoje! O vento aqui em Relíquias é frio, mas fui a Vila Nova de Milfontes e, fiquei espantada porque havia pouco vento e o ar era abafado, uma coisa mesmo estranha.
Ao longe, para Sul, via-se nevoeiro por cima da Serra de Monchique.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2016 às 22:07)

Boa noite. Toda a costa algarvia com uma "frente" de aspecto forte já perto... não sei se vai entrar no Algarve ou não...


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2016 às 22:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite. Toda a costa algarvia com uma "frente" de aspecto forte já perto... não sei se vai entrar no Algarve ou não...



Creio que sejam ecos falsos do radar, pelo menos a imagem de satélite não tem muitas parecenças


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2016 às 22:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Creio que sejam ecos falsos do radar, pelo menos a imagem de satélite não tem muitas parecenças


A sério? Enganou-me bem! Peço desculpa.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2016 às 22:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite. Toda a costa algarvia com uma "frente" de aspecto forte já perto... não sei se vai entrar no Algarve ou não...


 Referes-te a isto?





Esta, suposta, "frente" é erro do radar. Acontece normalmente.
Se olhares para o airmass, reparas que não há nebulosidade:




A frente que irá atingir-nos está a Oeste da costa Portuguesa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2016 às 22:18)

Pois... eu só olhei para o radar... aprende-se com os erros. Mais uma vez, desculpem qualquer coisinha...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2016 às 22:32)

Boa noite a todos 
Dia ameno com muitas nuvens altas, com o avanço da tarde o céu foi ficando mais nublado...
*Max: 18,7°C
Min: 8,6°C*

*Tatual: 11,4°C *em janeiro


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2016 às 08:34)

Bom dia,
Por aqui nuvens altas, mais parece que nem vai chover...céu mais negro no horizonte e também são visíveis alguns cumulonimbus. 
Algum fresquinho, *9,6°C*
Mínima de *8,1°C*


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 11:02)

Sinal verde para trovoada. Passou por aqui um escurão que fez aumentar o vento e na parte de trás da minha casa (Norte) via-se passar uma linha. Veio tudo de Oeste.
Agora chove a potes, o céu está num cinza completamente liso... e ouvem-se roncos.





Essa linha passou com umas partes que eram completamente "desfareladas" e com ela veio mesmo muitoooo vento. Pelo radar vejo o motivo.


----------



## Vidal (25 Jan 2016 às 11:10)

Fantástico cenário em Lagos há 5 minutos atrás. Agora chove razoavelmente (mas vai passar num instante)!


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2016 às 11:14)

Chove por aqui há algum tempo, moderado a forte,  acompanhado de uma boa trovoada! Que saudades,  já nem me lembrava do que era...


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 11:31)

trepkos disse:


> Chove por aqui há algum tempo, moderado a forte,  acompanhado de uma boa trovoada! Que saudades,  já nem me lembrava do que era...


Ahahahah eu tenho estado aqui a ouvir chover e a trovoada e tal... só penso "há quanto tempo que isto não havia" 

Chove há coisa de 30min moderadamente e sem parar. A luz já se foi umas vezes.


----------



## aoc36 (25 Jan 2016 às 11:39)

Radar com uma células vermelhas em Portimão


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2016 às 11:39)

vamm disse:


> Ahahahah eu tenho estado aqui a ouvir chover e a trovoada e tal... só penso "há quanto tempo que isto não havia"
> Chove há coisa de 30min moderadamente e sem parar. A luz já se foi umas vezes.


Continua a chover moderado a forte mas ja nao oiço trovoada.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Jan 2016 às 11:49)




----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2016 às 12:01)

http://setubaltv.com/raio-cai-em-alcacer-do-sal-e-atinge-carros-e-habitacao/


----------



## GoN_dC (25 Jan 2016 às 12:01)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos e um vídeo desta linha bastante fotogénica. A qualidade não é a melhor pois foi com o telemóvel


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 12:26)

Por aqui a chuva e trovoada já pararam. O céu mantem-se nublado, mas já está bem mais claro.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2016 às 13:18)

Estremoz: a manhã de sol ficou encoberto por volta das 11h00. Alguns períodos de chuva fraca e descida de temperatura.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

Por aqui esteve assim 


Rain rate máximo de 162mm/h no Sitio das Fontes. 6mm acumulados em poucos minutos.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2016 às 13:36)

Chuva por aqui 0...está tudo dissipado,  se chover alguma coisa será pouco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jan 2016 às 14:18)

*Raio danifica antiga fábrica*

Não há feridos a registar. Um raio atingiu uma chaminé de uma antiga fábrica, em Alcácer-do-sal, provocando danos em algumas habitações e em alguns carros, esta segunda-feira. Do acidente não resultaram feridos. A Proteção Civil e a GNR isolaram o local e removeram os destroços. 






Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/...anos_materiais_ao_atingir_antiga_fabrica.html


----------



## trepkos (25 Jan 2016 às 14:35)

Por aqui voltou tudo à normalidade, voltamos à primavera.

Já passou tudo, foi bom enquanto durou.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2016 às 14:42)

Visto que tudo se dissipou ao chegar até aqui... Céu nublado, chove muito fraco, com 11,3ºC. 0,9mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2016 às 16:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Raio danifica antiga fábrica*
> 
> Não há feridos a registar. Um raio atingiu uma chaminé de uma antiga fábrica, em Alcácer-do-sal, provocando danos em algumas habitações e em alguns carros, esta segunda-feira. Do acidente não resultaram feridos. A Proteção Civil e a GNR isolaram o local e removeram os destroços.
> 
> ...



Á bocado mostrou na CMTV, os técnicos andavam a inspecionar a chaminé, em cima de uma grua.


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 17:05)

Por aqui está um céu muito nublado, com uns tons cinza azulado a Este, a Norte há uma faixa interessante e de resto choveu das 14h30 até à pouco, agora só caiem uns pingos de vez em quando.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

Boas,
Dia resumido a chuva fraca a moderada,  principalmente a partir do final da manhã.
Ainda não foi desta que assisti a uma trovoada (coisa que já não vejo desde abril do ano passado), ainda tive esperanças mas dissipou-se tudo antes de chegar aqui ao interior alentejano,  fica para a próxima 
*Max: 13,3°C
Min: 8,1°C
*
Neste momento já não chove e a temperatura vai descendo, *10,3°C*


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2016 às 22:49)

Já se vê a lua, o céu vai limpando e a temperatura começa a descer com mais vontade, *9,4°C*


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2016 às 10:20)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro por Portalegre,  com temperatura nos *8-9°C *
Quando sai de Arronches por volta das 7:30 havia nevoeiro mas não era tanto como aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2016 às 18:13)

Boas,
Até meio da tarde o céu esteve sempre muito nublado, agora mais para o final é que o sol apareceu...
*Max: 11,9°C
Min: 7,4°C*

*Tatual: 8,1°C *



​


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2016 às 21:13)

Bem, a vila depressa ficou cercada pelo nevoeiro, ainda está ao nível do rio mas vê-se que está a subir, lá se vai mais uma mínima,  ainda não sobe, estão *5,3°C*


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2016 às 23:23)

A temperatura anda num sobe e desce por causa do nevoeiro que não se decide se fica ou não,  já esteve em 5,9°C quando o nevoeiro se aproximou e se cerrou, sempre pensei que ficasse mas depois voltou a ficar apenas à volta da vila, na zona do rio onde tem permanecido maior parte do tempo mas tão depressa sobe até aqui e faz com que a temperatura suba 0,4/0,5°C como depressa volta ao local e faz descer a temperatura, neste momento desapareceu de vez e a temperatura está nos *4,3°C *(mínima do dia). Está bastante frio lá fora, o orvalho que está nos carros já não é só água  a ver no que dá.
*95% HR 
*


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2016 às 01:44)

Finalmente um dia sem chuva e regresso do nevoeiro matinal... Mas tudo aponta que a chuva estará de volta ao Alentejo e Algarve já para esta Quinta e Sexta-feira.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2016 às 07:24)

Bom dia
Nevoeiro cerrado, está tudo a pingar como se estivesse a chover...
Nevoeiro gelado este, sigo com* 4,4°C *
A mínima foi de *2,3°C*


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2016 às 12:13)

Boaas 
A reportar de Portalegre, um belo dia de sol e algumas nuvens altas  está quentinho...cheguei a Portalegre por volta das 8h e era um mundo totalmente diferente do da zona onde vivo, na minha zona nevoeiro cerrado e muito muito frio, por Portalegre céu praticamente limpo e muito menos frio.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jan 2016 às 12:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boaas
> A reportar de Portalegre, um belo dia de sol e algumas nuvens altas  está quentinho...cheguei a Portalegre por volta das 8h e era um mundo totalmente diferente do da zona onde vivo, na minha zona nevoeiro cerrado e muito muito frio, por Portalegre céu praticamente limpo e muito menos frio.



Isso vi eu quando saí de Portalegre... Para que conste, por Arronches continua o nevoeiro cerrado e uma sensação térmica bastante baixa. 
O nosso amigo @joralentejano logo irá reportar as maravilhosas temperaturas que vai registar


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2016 às 13:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Isso vi eu quando saí de Portalegre... Para que conste, por Arronches continua o nevoeiro cerrado e uma sensação térmica bastante baixa.
> O nosso amigo @joralentejano logo irá reportar as maravilhosas temperaturas que vai registar


Só agora é que reparei que se vê nevoeiro no horizonte, Portalegre é um mundo à parte dia primaveril por aqui e dia invernal ai em Arronches e não só, penso que só a zona da serra é que se safa...
Talvez tenha uma máxima abaixo dos 10°C se o nevoeiro não desaparecer,  vamos ver...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2016 às 14:48)

Boas,
Já por Arronches...
O nevoeiro parecia estar a subir mas já voltou a descer, já vai ser assim o resto do dia...sigo com *8,2°C*
Sensação térmica bastante inferior


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2016 às 17:21)

Boas,
Por aqui também o nevoeiro se instalou assim como na serra, o ambiente ficou mais frio.
Ontem também grande parte do dia foi com nevoeiro só a meio da tarde é que abriu.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2016 às 17:31)

Boas,
O nevoeiro não subiu...dia de inverno
*Max:** 8,4°C *(novo recorde de temp. Max. mais baixa)
*Min: 2,3°C*
A humidade tem estado nos *100% *o dia todo.

Neste momento o nevoeiro vai ficando mais cerrado...
Tatual: *8,2°C*
*100% HR*


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2016 às 17:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> O nevoeiro não subiu...dia de inverno
> *Max:** 8,4°C *(novo recorde de temp. Max. mais baixa)
> *Min: 2,3°C*
> ...


E o mais curioso é que o ipma previa nevoeiro só até final da manhã, por aqui igualmente nevoeiro e está cerrado


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2016 às 17:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> E o mais curioso é que o ipma previa nevoeiro só até final da manhã, por aqui igualmente nevoeiro e está cerrado


Às vezes estas coisas são imprevisíveis, todos os anos é assim e até pode ter havido locais onde o nevoeiro desapareceu...Ja nem Portalegre se safa do nevoeiro. 
Quando sai de Portalegre por volta das 14h, o nevoeiro parecia estar a aproximar-se da cidade, o sol foi enfraquecendo e as serras que rodeiam a cidade já tinham nevoeiro no alto, e pelos vistos chegou


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2016 às 17:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Às vezes estas coisas são imprevisíveis, todos os anos é assim e até pode ter havido locais onde o nevoeiro desapareceu...Ja nem Portalegre se safa do nevoeiro.
> Quando sai de Portalegre por volta das 14h, o nevoeiro parecia estar a aproximar-se da cidade, o sol foi enfraquecendo e as serras que rodeiam a cidade já tinham nevoeiro no alto, e pelos vistos chegou


Em Portalegre desde manhã se avistava nevoeiro para sul, eu que tenho no seguimento Portalegre ainda moro fora da cidade( perto do Reguengo não sei se conheces).


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

Aproxima-se o nevoeiro de novo, com 8,9ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2016 às 18:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> Em Portalegre desde manhã se avistava nevoeiro para sul, eu que tenho no seguimento Portalegre ainda moro fora da cidade( perto do Reguengo não sei se conheces).


Sim conheço, em Portalegre esteve sempre sol até as 14h...se não tivesse ido hoje nem tinha visto o sol 
_____________
Agora nevoeiro pouco denso com *7,6°C*


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2016 às 21:26)

O nevoeiro está em altura já à mais de duas horas, não desce nem desaparece...brisa fraca...
A temperatura estagnou nos *7,4°C*


----------



## trepkos (28 Jan 2016 às 02:58)

E eis que começa a chover. Não estava à espera. Já tinha saudades de uma boa noite de chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2016 às 07:32)

Bom dia,
Grande chuvada que caiu por volta das 4 da manhã   até acordei com o barulho...
Neste momento não chove e estão *7,5°C
*
A mínima foi de *7,1°C *


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2016 às 08:41)

Bom dia

O @joralentejano acordou mas eu não dei por nada em Portalegre. Sono pesado o meu 
Quando sai às 8h de Portalegre é que percebi que tinha chovido com alguma intensidade, estava o céu carregado e com um vento fresco, com temperaturas próximas dos 8º/9ºC. Pelo caminho e em Arronches, iguais condições, com a ameaça de chuva no horizonte. Acredito que, com o avançar do dia, irá chover e a temperatura deverá descer mais para o final do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2016 às 08:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> O @joralentejano acordou mas eu não dei por nada em Portalegre. Sono pesado o meu
> Quando sai às 8h de Portalegre é que percebi que tinha chovido com alguma intensidade, estava o céu carregado e com um vento fresco, com temperaturas próximas dos 8º/9ºC. Pelo caminho e em Arronches, iguais condições, com a ameaça de chuva no horizonte. Acredito que, com o avançar do dia, irá chover e a temperatura deverá descer mais para o final do dia.


Está explicado o porquê de ter acordado  





(Não utilizo o dinâmico porque já não consigo ver essa hora)
Talvez não tenha sido o único a acordar com a chuvada em Arronches...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2016 às 11:53)

A frente dissipou- se antes de chegar ao interior sul, rendeu apenas chuva fraca, mas isso já estava mais que previsto portanto não foi surpresa nenhuma.
Agora já não chove e o sol vai tentando aparecer...
________________
Parece que o fim de semana vai ser de sol e temperaturas agradáveis, venha ele


----------



## Agreste (28 Jan 2016 às 17:05)

choveu? não, foram apenas 0,3mm

vai fazer trovoada? não, estão apenas nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2016 às 21:17)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca de manhã, a partir do meio da tarde o céu foi ficando pouco nublado...
*Máx: 12,1ºC
Min: 7,1ºC
*
Tatual: *8,4ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia 
Geada fraca e *3,9°C *neste momento
Mínima de *3,1°C*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2016 às 18:26)

Boas 
Inicio de manhã de algum frio e geada fraca por aqui, sobe então para 11 o número total de geadas neste Outono-Inverno 2015/2016, o céu a meio da manhã ficou mais nublado mas durante a tarde ficou pouco nublado, chegaram-se a avistar cumulonimbus no horizonte para SE.
*Máx: 13,3ºC
Min: 3,1ºC
*
Hoje a noite também promete ser fresquinha...
Tatual: *7,5ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2016 às 21:30)

*5,3°C*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2016 às 23:37)

*4,1°C*
Brisa fraca que não deixa descer a temperatura mais depressa...


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2016 às 13:19)

Boa tarde 
A mínima de hoje foi de *1,1°C*
Havia alguma geada de manhã...

Neste momento céu pouco nublado e uns agradáveis *13,6°C*

Bom sábado a todos


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2016 às 20:29)

Boa Noite,
Hoje fui até elvas e as temperaturas variaram assim:
entre as 15h e as 16h (ida):
Arronches: *15ºC*
Elvas: *17ºC
*
Entre as 18h e as 19h (volta):
Elvas: *11ºC*
Arronches: *8ºC*

Ao pôr do sol apareceram algumas nuvens altas no horizonte...
*Máx: 15,3ºC
Min: 1,1ºC*

*Tatual: 7,2ºC
82% HR*
sensação térmica inferior devido ao vento fraco a moderado de Norte 
*
*


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

Boa Tarde,
Céu limpo e *16,6ºC *


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2016 às 17:14)

Tempo a espreitar a Primavera com temperaturas à beira das 20,0 ºC na Beira-Baixa, Alentejo e Algarve...






SAT24


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2016 às 18:27)

Boa Noite 
Final do dia hoje por aqui:
















5 minutos depois:








Dia primaveril por estas bandas...
*Máx: 17,4ºC
Min: 2,9ºC*

*Tatual:** 13,2ºC
*


----------



## Iuri (21 Fev 2016 às 16:29)




----------

